# 205g FANTASY REEF!!!!



## explor3r

Finally, after much planning and changing my mind, I have decided on what my next reef tank will be and look like.
I was going to go 250g at first but after having in consideration many factors such as space, equipment,design and appereance I opted for a 205g tank.
I wanted to go SPS dominated as a challenge but personally I think a reef should have movement and grace, therefore I will go for a mix reef where you can find lots of colors and corals that provide a very natural looking environment.
This will be probably a slow build but I want to make sure that everything goes perfect
I will use some equipment from my old reef and whatever I dont have I will get slowly with no rush.

Tank......72LX30WX22H.......=205G
3 side starphire
Dual corner overflows
3 inch euro brace
Black background

Sump.....40LX24WX18H ....75G 
custome made rimless

Refugium....Custome made still to be decide the size most likely acrylic
Will hold rock and cheato and mangroves...No sand

Pump.....2 Eheim 1262

Skimmer.....Reef octopus 3000 internal (maybe Ill go with dual skimmers
2 vertex 180 insump since I already have one around)

Lights......4 AI SOL super blue (might ad 1 more if need it)

Flow......2 MP40Wes with the help or 1 or 2 koralias

Phosban reactor 2 little fishes 550

Will get a Neptune controller system ahead and dosing pumps.
All the rock Im going to be using is macro rock..
I been working on the stand and the sump for now and the tank will be build on site starting this Friday or Saturday


----------



## J_T

Looking good! Now I need to really come over there! How long before the glass gets there? How long for it to be built?


----------



## cablemike

E I can't wait to see this build, one thing that concerns me is the stand. Looks rock solid except the front, you have less 2x4 on the front for access but that one puny stud is carrying a lot of weight. I feel you should have used a 4x4 or at least add a second behind it. We were supporting a thousand pound ibeam at work with a 2x6 and it was bowing badly. I doubt it will collapse but it may bow and your tank will break if that happens. Remember this will be well over 2000 pounds when filled. Were adding a gradient heated floor at our current Reno and the inch of concrete to cover the pipes will add about 3000 pounds to the floor and the engineer said we had to double up the 2x8 floor joists because they would sag and the tiles will crack. So if 2x8 carrying a load over a large area will sag what's gonna happen to that weak link on the stand?


----------



## J_T

cablemike said:


> I can't wait to see this build, one thing that concerns me is the stand. Looks rock solid except the front, you have less 2x4 on the front for access but that one puny stud is carrying a lot of weight. I feel you should have used a 4x4 or at least add a second behind it.


I have seen the stand. The top rail will carry the weight. The pressure is on the ends, not the middle. That one 2x4 will take the "sag" weight of the glass down.

My last tank I had a 6' opening on the front of my tank. Over the 3 years that it was up, it had only "sagged" 1/8" And that was 0 supports!


----------



## cablemike

I'm a contractor and I think construction. My 90s stand had no middle supports but I made it from 4x4 and it didn't sag at all. Just concerned is all, would really be upsetting to hear this split open in the middle if the night after thousands have been spent on it. Its just wood and can be modified at any time. Wood is cheaper then a complete setup gone to waste.


----------



## J_T

cablemike said:


> I'm a contractor and I think construction. My 90s stand had no middle supports but I made it from 4x4 and it didn't sag at all. Just concerned is all, would really be upsetting to hear this split open in the middle if the night after thousands have been spent on it. Its just wood and can be modified at any time. Wood is cheaper then a complete setup gone to waste.


I love overkill  This stand almost qualifies  As I said, I have seen it in person.


----------



## explor3r

I understand your concern Mike and I know you say it in a positive way but as JT says the tank rest most on the ends of the stand, I seen a build of a 270g with the same structure as mine and is perfect like that, but just to be in the save side it does not hurt to add a 2x4 behind the front one which I will do tomorrow..
JT tank is being build this weekend


----------



## J_T

Hmm.. might have to find some time to stop in!


----------



## Flexin5

i can't wait to see this tank built!


----------



## altcharacter

Good to hear you're getting it in! Can't wait to see what it's going to look like.

Are you going to go with mostly gsp or xenia?


----------



## Flazky

I will definately be following this. Another epic build =D


----------



## notclear

My stainless steel stand at the front also has a 6' opening without support, no problem at all.

My tank's front glass is starfire too. But I don't know other people's experience, I find that starfire glass is way easier to get scratched!


----------



## altcharacter

Starfire scratches because it's lead free and low iron. Although it could be said that it should be easier to fix also


----------



## Chromey

Is it Easier Or do you just notice more?


----------



## J_T

It is softer, so, much easier. I have a couple marks on mine. It think it was the coraline coming off with the magnet. Pretty sure it ground the pieces into the glass.

And they are very noticable. Its like a spot light on it!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## notclear

Yes, the scratches are very noticeable and many of them I don't even know when and how they got there.

If I have to do it again, no starfire glass, period. I would rather the glass is not so clear (actually you may not notice) than there are many noticeable scratches!


----------



## explor3r

You have to be carefull thats all any glass can get scratch and talking about glass I just got mine today and tomorrow will be build

Dave xenia dominated tank


----------



## J_T

My tank is 3/4" thick. I would never consider not having starfire at this thickness.


----------



## sig

J_T said:


> My tank is 3/4" thick. I would never consider not having starfire at this thickness.


that's is the different story. that's why you do not need to go with the thick glass, but probably for your configuration it was right choice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon

I'm going to refill my empty 180g in a few day. Does any easily way to fix a scratches? Different with this way


----------



## sig

talon said:


> I'm going to refill my empty 180g in a few day. Does any easily way to fix a scratches? Different with this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## J_T

You can remove a scratch, but you will leave an imperfection that will be slightly noticable. A pro could like make it near invisible, but a first timer, not likely. Either live with it, and use that as an excuse for why you need a new tank! And you will save money on a sump/fuge.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altcharacter

Resurfacing is the only way to remove a scratch and it needs to be done by a professional or someone who knows what they are doing. The best way to make it look good would be to resurface the whole pane of glass.

Good luck with the build Alex. Take alot of pictures!


----------



## explor3r

Update...

Today I went to See U Marine and got some more rock to complete my towers, still have to work on it and ad wings to them.
The tank is getting there too, tomorrow will be complete with euro brace and overflows hopefully...
Thanks to my friend Greg is being so helpfull


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> update...
> 
> today i went to see u marine and got some more rock to complete my towers, still have to work on it and ad wings to them.
> ..
> Thanks to my friend greg is being so helpful


the small frag is always better than big thanks 

learn how he does. Next tank we will do by our-self

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Today the tank was finished just have to let the silicone cure properly and clean the edges, I also worked on the rocks and adding what I call wings.
The center tower still needs work Im not completely happy with it but almost there. The next step will be to cure the rock and finish the stand wich Im not sure how is going to be....

Some more pics..enojoy them


----------



## J_T

Looks good!

You happy with the process of having it built there? I know someone thinking of having a tank built on site. Told him I would see what you thought of your build!

Hey, message me if you need a hand getting that up on the stand!


----------



## explor3r

J_T said:


> Looks good!
> 
> You happy with the process of having it built there? I know someone thinking of having a tank built on site. Told him I would see what you thought of your build!
> 
> Hey, message me if you need a hand getting that up on the stand!


Yes I do like and enjoy the tank being build here, I think that someone was here today. Once the stand and the tank are fully done Ill pm not for a hand but your two hands


----------



## sig

I am going to inspect it tomorrow...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

explor3r said:


> Yes I do like and enjoy the tank being build here, I think that someone was here today. Once the stand and the tank are fully done Ill pm not for a hand but your two hands


Sounds good. Give me a couple days heads up if you can.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris S

Looking good buddy!


----------



## altcharacter

If you need an extra pair of hands I can help in the morning before 1pm.


----------



## 50seven

Very nice Alex! This is the exciting part! Let me know when you're lifting it in to place, if I'm available, I'll give you a hand. 

I see myself doing a custom skin for that new stand...


----------



## J_T

50seven said:


> I see myself doing a custom skin for that new stand...


Might be asking you to swing by my place before the summer is out. I have a funky shape to do, and well, Just keep putting off an attempt due to the space. I live in an aptment building. Getting out the table saw isn't all that easy


----------



## explor3r

Chris S said:


> Looking good buddy!


Thanks Chris been calling you but you dont answer the phone


altcharacter said:


> If you need an extra pair of hands I can help in the morning before 1pm.


Thanks Dave


50seven said:


> Very nice Alex! This is the exciting part! Let me know when you're lifting it in to place, if I'm available, I'll give you a hand.
> 
> I see myself doing a custom skin for that new stand...


Thanks Kevin, my favorite part is when rock and water are going in.Ill give you a call this week to talk about the skin I know you really busy these days.



J_T said:


> Might be asking you to swing by my place before the summer is out. I have a funky shape to do, and well, Just keep putting off an attempt due to the space. I live in an aptment building. Getting out the table saw isn't all that easy


Kev is the man Jhon


----------



## Chris S

explor3r said:


> Thanks Chris been calling you but you dont answer the phone


Oh, that is because I hate you and never want to talk to you again


----------



## Flexin5

wow alex man, that tank is looking awsome! i'll be by this weekend as usual..lol


----------



## explor3r

Chris S said:


> Oh, that is because I hate you and never want to talk to you again


Lol you are MEANNNNN..Im going to call you till your battery drains


Flexin5 said:


> wow alex man, that tank is looking awsome! i'll be by this weekend as usual..lol


Jason Ill be here as usual


----------



## J_T

Got to see this tank tonight! Wow. Going to be nice!


----------



## Flazky

I am actually working on my tank as well. What kind of wood did you use for the stand? I made a previous stand out of 2x4's before but it wasnt straight and the wood was very kinky!

Just curious what kind of 2x4 you got and where you got it. Your wood looks very straight.


----------



## explor3r

Flazky said:


> I am actually working on my tank as well. What kind of wood did you use for the stand? I made a previous stand out of 2x4's before but it wasnt straight and the wood was very kinky!
> 
> Just curious what kind of 2x4 you got and where you got it. Your wood looks very straight.


Hi Flasky they are just regular 2x4 and it was giving to me from my old boss.
I usually buy my 2x4 from RONA because they have some sweet pieces that are not so rough and I choose the straight pieces.
If you need a hand with building the stand let me know I would be please to help you as long as you dont live to far from me.


----------



## explor3r

Another update

Today NAT came to give final touches to the tank cleaning the silicon around and by the way gave me a hand putting the tank on the stand.
Rock is being cycle and I hope by the time is cure I have the rest of the equipment and the plumbing done...


----------



## J_T

Darn, I didn't have to help carry that huge tank.... Lol. Looking good!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## explor3r

]This morning I got a text from my boss..TAKING THE DAY OFF
so I decided to play with paint and this is the result......










I got today a tank to use as a refugium which it has to be drill..










Hang the lights...


----------



## altcharacter

very sexy dude, can't wait to see it


----------



## Flexin5

looks friggin awsome alex! btw spotted you turning left at bayview today..LOL


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> very sexy dude, can't wait to see it


Thats what she said



Flexin5 said:


> looks friggin awsome alex! btw spotted you turning left at bayview today..LOL


Lol I never saw u.. what time


----------



## J_T

Guess you don't need me to make you a fuge now! 

Looking good! 

Still needs water


----------



## TypeZERO

That's gangsta Alex


----------



## JayPetro

Separate tank for fuge is smart, all you need now is black housing on the sol's to match the stand. Looks very good!


----------



## explor3r

JayPetro said:


> Separate tank for fuge is smart, all you need now is black housing on the sol's to match the stand. Looks very good!


I would love to have black housing for my Sols but the only way is if I paint them....umm maybe


----------



## fury165

Looking fantastic Alex! Think I need to see it first hand though


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> Looking fantastic Alex! Think I need to see it first hand though


 Thanks Roger I have not seen you too much around the forum, stop working so much and give your reef some time


----------



## explor3r

Skimmer is here and now waiting for the Apex controller which will be here by the midlle of next week with the Vortech battery back up.
I hope to get the plumbing parts this weekend, level the tank and water test it.
Im trying not to rush and give it time to the rock to cure properly and hopefully in 2 weeks time Ill have the tank ready with aquascape and water!!!!


----------



## goffebeans

I recall you selling the frag tanks, what did you plan on replacing them with?


----------



## explor3r

goffebeans said:


> I recall you selling the frag tanks, what did you plan on replacing them with?


No I just sold one the others are funtioning, I just think is too much since I have a full time job. 
I will keep growing frags 100 percent grown in my tanks thats my focus.


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Skimmer is here and ....
> [


you see, smart people buy Octopus....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

goffebeans said:


> I recall you selling the frag tanks, what did you plan on replacing them with?


he will replace them with the bigger ones 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> he will replace them with the bigger ones


Thats right Greg we are always going bigger


----------



## TypeZERO

sig said:


> you see, smart people buy Octopus....


+1 true story


----------



## sig

the problem here that you do not know untill you try different brands and they are so expensive that we do not have luxury to do it.

I was lucky to get Vertex 180 for the good price and replaced my Octopus for 1 week.
These are not comparable. Octopus produces more crap in 2 days than Vertex in 1 week.
(both were adjusted properly) 
*I am talking about Super Reef Octopus skimmers with Bubble Blaster pumps.*
What I also found that coralvue has unbelievable good service (i had deal just with simmers guys)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> the problem here that you do not know untill you try different brands and they are so expensive that we do not have luxury to do it.
> 
> I was lucky to get Vertex 180 for the good price and replaced my Octopus for 1 week.
> These are not comparable. Octopus produces more crap in 2 days than Vertex in 1 week.
> (both were adjusted properly)
> *I am talking about Super Reef Octopus skimmers with Bubble Blaster pumps.*
> What I also found that coralvue has unbelievable good service (i had deal just with simmers guys)


The Vertex you have is a 250 Greg, and honestly I got the reef octopus base in your opinion and other members that currently have it and had provided great feed up. 
Thanks Greg you have always been so helpfull


----------



## explor3r

Another box arrived today with lots of goodies..as well I went to lowes and got most the plumbing, I can smell saltwater


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> Another box arrived today with lots of goodies..as well I went to lowes and got most the plumbing, I can smell saltwater


Duuuuuuuuuuude! That looks like so much fun! I'm so excited for you! Seriously, I love doing that part of the tank.


----------



## rburns24

It's always fun when boxes arrive.


----------



## sig

you forgot to get few more things 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuude! That looks like so much fun! I'm so excited for you! Seriously, I love doing that part of the tank.


Yes it is and more when water is going in and is time to fire it up



rburns24 said:


> It's always fun when boxes arrive.


I think that was my last box 


sig said:


> you forgot to get few more things


What would that be Greg.... a bigger tank maybe


----------



## carmenh

Lol Greg is just about due for an upgrade. . He's gonna see your tank set up and start planning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r; I can smell saltwater;)
[/QUOTE said:


> and the PVC glue...
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> and the PVC glue...
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm


 feeling dizzy

This weekend I worked on the plumbing, drilled the refugium sucessfully and Im ready for the water test, If everything goes ok by the next weekend the tank will be running!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
All I have to do is little things like hanging the battery back up, conectting and programming the Apex control etc.


----------



## 50seven

Ha! I see you're drilling your own holes now, I trust I've been an inspiration!


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Ha! I see you're drilling your own holes now, I trust I've been an inspiration!


Haha I did and it was easier than I though, I almost ask u but I wanted to give it a try. Im sorry Keving I did not send u that email but this week will happen.


----------



## explor3r

Today was a great day got to finished the plumbing and water test the tank.
Everything went great just for a small leak in one of the pipes I forgot to glue..oh well this things happen nothing mayor and I just have to organize cables, controllers, lights etc.
I fire up the pumps and Im very happy with the flow Im getting plus that everything is working how it suposse to.

One more goddie


----------



## fury165

Looking fantastic Alex . I still need to set up the cameras for you if you haven't done it yet


----------



## explor3r

fury165 said:


> Looking fantastic Alex . I still need to set up the cameras for you if you haven't done it yet


Roger the camera seems complicated to me so Im still waiting on you

Got some time to work on the aquascape but let me tell you....One thing is what you plan and another is what it really happens when you are placing the rocks and the results.
Inicially I was planning to build 3 or 2 towers with lots of room for the fish to swim, but I ended up with a total different aquascape.
It is hard to see in the pictures what the aquascape is all about and the texture of the rock does not allow to see details neigther but I have the vision of the reef growing and is going to look fantastic.


----------



## sig

it is already looks fantastic, but more space you have for fish to swim, the less space for the corals 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> it is already looks fantastic, but more space you have for fish to swim, the less space for the corals


Ohhh Greg lots of room for corals too I was cleaning the sand today and hopefully I have enough water tomorrow to fire it up!!!!!


----------



## explor3r

2 more shots


----------



## altcharacter

You should have borrowed my r/o unit, could have made water faster!!

Very sexy tank


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> You should have borrowed my r/o unit, could have made water faster!!
> 
> Very sexy tank


The RO unit I am currently borrowing.... I am half full... drip, drip, drip...

The aquascape looks awesome alex, nice lines, great looking design!


----------



## Ciddian

looks so nice! Love the layout


----------



## explor3r

Thank you guys (Dave, Jeef and Ciddian) is being so long planning this build I wanted to look just great. I placed the rocks only once so it only took me about 15 min to do the aquacape, cant wait to have fish swimming


----------



## ihavecrabs

Hi explor3r. First, this looks like a great build and seems as though you are doing everything right the first time, instead of upgrading as time passes. This is alittle late in your build. But, have you thought of the ability of your refugium and sump to hold water drainage from the display tank if power is turned off, either from feeding, maintenance, or power outage. It won't overfill will it?


----------



## J_T

There is room from the looks of it. I know the last time we talked about the dimensions, that was a factor. 

Have you been to alex's place yet? If not, and you have a saltwater tank, you should  he has two (was 3) nice frag systems.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayPetro

Wicked! Looking awesome alex. Did you say the fuge was dsb with only chaeto? What about display fuge? With different nice looking macro


----------



## explor3r

ihavecrabs said:


> Hi explor3r. First, this looks like a great build and seems as though you are doing everything right the first time, instead of upgrading as time passes. This is alittle late in your build. But, have you thought of the ability of your refugium and sump to hold water drainage from the display tank if power is turned off, either from feeding, maintenance, or power outage. It won't overfill will it?


Yes I though of that and the sump holds all that water plus there is room for more.



J_T said:


> There is room from the looks of it. I know the last time we talked about the dimensions, that was a factor.
> 
> Have you been to alex's place yet? If not, and you have a saltwater tank, you should  he has two (was 3) nice frag systems.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


J thanks..Anytime U want to come around you know.



JayPetro said:


> Wicked! Looking awesome alex. Did you say the fuge was dsb with only chaeto? What about display fuge? With different nice looking macro


Thanks Jay. The fuge is going to be just rock and cheato and mangroves


----------



## TypeZERO

all marko rock scapes makes me feel tingly inside 
great job alex!


----------



## J_T

You are being asked about on AP  People need a fix of new zoo pictures!


----------



## explor3r

Tank is been running for 3 days now and Im still working in connecting and programming the apex controller which I have no idea how to but I will find out.


----------



## 50seven

Saw it this afternoon- It's a great tank and this is going to be VERY nice! The dimensions are good, but every FTS photo of this tank will also need to feature a side shot as only the front view does not do this tank justice. Once fish and corals are added, this will be one beautiful reef!

(And a very clean sump/fuge system underneath )


----------



## notclear

explor3r said:


> Tank is been running for 3 days now and Im still working in connecting and programming the apex controller which I have no idea how to but I will find out.


Download the user guide from here:
http://reeftech.webs.com/

This is the best, better than the official one!


----------



## Flexin5

looks fantastic in person alex!


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Saw it this afternoon- It's a great tank and this is going to be VERY nice! The dimensions are good, but every FTS photo of this tank will also need to feature a side shot as only the front view does not do this tank justice. Once fish and corals are added, this will be one beautiful reef!
> 
> (And a very clean sump/fuge system underneath )


Thanks Kevin, Im sure it will look better with one of the skins you make



notclear said:


> Download the user guide from here:
> http://reeftech.webs.com/
> 
> This is the best, better than the official one!


Thanks so much I took a look and it seems not to difficult, still trying to figure it out



Flexin5 said:


> looks fantastic in person alex!


Thanks Jason

Its been almost a month since the tank has been running, I tested the water on Friday and I had phosphates.
Yesterday I tested again and only have 0.4 phosphates so I added 2 lilttle fishes and they seems to be doing great.
I set the floating valve for the RODI top off (gravity) from a 60g container.
Im planning to add next Saturday my 2 tangs that I have for almost 2 years now very exited about since they will have a nice wonderfull house and lots of room to swim..
Mangroves added as well to the fuge


----------



## explor3r

Forgot these pics


----------



## sig

he got my approval yesterday.  
This set up is a beauty

Good luck my friend

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fragbox

this tank is going to be epic


----------



## sig

have a look on this octopus skimmer. it produces even there is no bioload in the tank 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

welcome to the reef octopus club alex


----------



## Kweli

Subscribing to this thread....
Tank looks awesome... I was jealous of your basement before this major tank


----------



## sig

Kweli said:


> Subscribing to this thread....
> Tank looks awesome... I was jealous of your basement before this major tank


 Welcome back Mr. Kweli

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> he got my approval yesterday.
> This set up is a beauty
> 
> Good luck my friend


Lol Greg thanks for all your help



marc3lo19 said:


> this tank is going to be epic


We well see that hopefully yes


TypeZERO said:


> welcome to the reef octopus club alex


Thanks to you and Tony..ohh and Greg



Kweli said:


> Subscribing to this thread....
> Tank looks awesome... I was jealous of your basement before this major tank


You have been gone for a while and I remember you getting zoas from me when I used to have a 20long, lol you are more than welcome to come around anytime, we also want an update on your system


----------



## Deaner

beautiful setup, we can all hope to have something like this one day!


----------



## explor3r

Deaner said:


> beautiful setup, we can all hope to have something like this one day!


Thank you Deaner 

Update: Fish in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Today I transfered my tangs that have been with me for almost 2 years .
I really want to get some nice fish that get along with my tangs so I have to do my research in what Im getting.



















FTS









SIDE SHOT


----------



## rickcasa

Love the rockwork. Those are some lucky fish. Awesome start Alex!!


----------



## sig

the fishes are really lucky, since they survived 2 years with Alex  It is probably fifth tank for them 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

*Nice fish!*

Looks awesome Alex, the fishes look happy! 
There's a greenish glow in a couple of shots there, what's that from? 
What lighting are you using? Still the AI Sol Blues? I think somebody told me you were switching back to T5's... True or are you sticking with the Sols?


----------



## explor3r

rickcasa said:


> Love the rockwork. Those are some lucky fish. Awesome start Alex!!


Thanks, I love the marco rock is so easy to work with.



sig said:


> the fishes are really lucky, since they survived 2 years with Alex  It is probably fifth tank for them


Hahaha Greg have u been counting cos you are right, the 5th home and final



fesso clown said:


> Looks awesome Alex, the fishes look happy!
> There's a greenish glow in a couple of shots there, what's that from?
> What lighting are you using? Still the AI Sol Blues? I think somebody told me you were switching back to T5's... True or are you sticking with the Sols?


Fishes are loving it going tru all the caves, Jeff Im sticking with LEDs Sol and the greenish color coould be because Im ramping more royal blue than blue and very low white to prevent algae growing too much.

Your tank is looking great too Jeff Im really glad is turning so beautiful


----------



## aquaticlog

Alex, this looks simply amazing, you have outdone yourself with this new build. Can't wait to check it out in person!


----------



## explor3r

aquaticlog said:


> Alex, this looks simply amazing, you have outdone yourself with this new build. Can't wait to check it out in person!


Thank you so much you are always welcome to come visit...

I think is time for an update....

Got fish and corals now, everything is doing normal no issues so far..

FTS


----------



## explor3r

I did a water change today and took some pics of fish and corals....

Zoa garden..


----------



## Ciddian

soooo stunning. The neon colours blow my mind.


----------



## 50seven

Nice work again Alex! I'm going to have to swing by there and check it out again soon


----------



## Chromey

Are the last few pics with only Blues on?


----------



## explor3r

Ciddian said:


> soooo stunning. The neon colours blow my mind.


You have to come one day and see it in person, I will try to be very selective whith the pieces I put into the tank to be the brightest ones



50seven said:


> Nice work again Alex! I'm going to have to swing by there and check it out again soon


Thankls Kev, are u back?\



Chromey said:


> Are the last few pics with only Blues on?


I have 15white
70blue
75 royal blue which is the most intense period of light starting from 12:00noon to 3 or 4 pm then goes down to 5white/60b/65rb, by the end of the month hope to have the whites close to 20percent which I had never used before.
So at 15/70/75 pictures were taking..


----------



## thmh

omg you got a flame angel alex!:O what a gangster!


----------



## TypeZERO

Omg flame angel, mad jelly!


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> Thankls Kev, are u back?\


Yup  And better than ever! (What an awesome summer  )

I picked up some frags from Ian (sweet_ride) last week, so they are in; did a massive WC and everything is doing good. Except for a Kenya tree and my teal bird's nest taking over the tank


----------



## ameekplec.

Whaaaa. Why was I not notified of this.

I am going to be there. I have some new stuff for you Alex.


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> omg you got a flame angel alex!:O what a gangster!


He is a good guy!!



TypeZERO said:


> Omg flame angel, mad jelly!


I know u want one too



50seven said:


> Yup  And better than ever! (What an awesome summer  )
> 
> I picked up some frags from Ian (sweet_ride) last week, so they are in; did a massive WC and everything is doing good. Except for a Kenya tree and my teal bird's nest taking over the tank


That birdnest grows like crazy that could be your gsp from now on



ameekplec. said:


> Whaaaa. Why was I not notified of this.
> 
> I am going to be there. I have some new stuff for you Alex.


Hi Ameek new stuff eh.......Ill be waiting for you

Here some top shots......


----------



## Chromey

Love the size, I want to make mine a 24 tall for a clean 220G


----------



## Flexin5

i heard alex is getting a sea turtle.....true story


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> i heard alex is getting a sea turtle.....true story


 really


----------



## explor3r

Performed my weekely water change today and by the way got some pictures to compare when everything grows, Im not really good with the camera but all I can do is try

For the ones who love zoas and palys..
























































Few sps getting color back

























Some Lps

















Mushroom rock


----------



## thmh

sexy tank....gangster!


----------



## BettaBeats

amazing zoas and palys...


----------



## darryl_v

I read this whole build...nice and clean. Great work.


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> sexy tank....gangster!


looks sexier with a magic cookie



BettaBeats said:


> amazing zoas and palys...


Got to love them



darryl_v said:


> I read this whole build...nice and clean. Great work.


Thanks darry there are few things I have to finish like the stand and set the Apex properly but I found myself without time lately to do it or maybe Im getting lazy lol


----------



## pat3612

I have been keeping up with your build just have to say looking awesome really nice stuff, where do you get your Zoas from.


----------



## explor3r

pat3612 said:


> I have been keeping up with your build just have to say looking awesome really nice stuff, where do you get your Zoas from.


Thanks pat Im glad you like it. I get the zoas and palys from different places, sometimes I go around hunting at the LFS and sometimes I get them from Puerto Rico


----------



## darryl_v

Why Puerto Rico? Feel free to PM if its more appropriate.


----------



## reefer

Looking good, where did you get the captain america paly's?


----------



## explor3r

darryl_v said:


> Why Puerto Rico? Feel free to PM if its more appropriate.


I sent you 2 pms no idea if u got them



reefer said:


> Looking good, where did you get the captain america paly's?


I got them from oupolino we trade sometimes, if you are interested I have a frag with 3 heads and a lilttle baby for sale


----------



## DrBlueThumb

Thanks, 

I'm in windsor, so it might be a few month's before I go to T.O. I'll pm you to see if you still have some.

"Reefer" my wife's account.


----------



## explor3r

DrBlueThumb said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I'm in windsor, so it might be a few month's before I go to T.O. I'll pm you to see if you still have some.
> 
> "Reefer" my wife's account.


Cool just let me know, I started with 3 heads now Im on 10 so Im sure Ill have some then


----------



## darryl_v

Why start fragging at 10 heads.....dont you ever feel like growing out a colony?

Im gonna send you a reply on those pm's...sorry im busy and pm's sometimes get pushed a side.


----------



## explor3r

darryl_v said:


> Why start fragging at 10 heads.....dont you ever feel like growing out a colony?
> 
> Im gonna send you a reply on those pm's...sorry im busy and pm's sometimes get pushed a side.


Oh I have 2 frags and one of them is to grow as a colony which Im not touching


----------



## reefer

explor3r said:


> Cool just let me know, I started with 3 heads now Im on 10 so Im sure Ill have some then


For sure, thanks

They sure do grow fast, I have small colonies of P.D, N.G all on the same small rock, I let them grow into each other, then sliced and slashed them with a razor into each other at different angles.

This produced a single grafted paly, 30% green / 75% purple, which I think sprouted from a baby, hoping to add some captain america to the middle to get a 3 plus color single paly. They seem to be the exact same specie/type of paly as P.D/N.G.


----------



## explor3r

reefer said:


> For sure, thanks
> 
> They sure do grow fast, I have small colonies of P.D, N.G all on the same small rock, I let them grow into each other, then sliced and slashed them with a razor into each other at different angles.
> 
> This produced a single grafted paly, 30% green / 75% purple, which I think sprouted from a baby, hoping to add some captain america to the middle to get a 3 plus color single paly. They seem to be the exact same specie/type of paly as P.D/N.G.


That sounds interesting and I would like to see results, I tried something similar but no luck maybe I should try harder lol.
Anyways the captain america you see in the pics they were green instead of blue when I got them and they dont grow super fast but they grow faster when you feed them once or twice a week


----------



## explor3r

I had some free time today took some pictures of my fish and my new addition Naso tang.



















Some rics from Reef Raft

















For last my apple bleeding chalice with new growth


----------



## DrBlueThumb

That orange/green F-ric from reef raft looks sweet.

Here's a image of the grafted PD/NG, unfortunately I lost that one.



















offsprings were popping up with a tiedie pattern.

Just finished growing out grey/green/purple paly's, on the same rock.
Sliced and diced them together a week ago into each other, now waiting for the result's, usually the offspring carries the color clades.

crossing my finger's for 3 a color graft.


----------



## Kooka

Holy, you can graft palys, like a tree? That's pretty cool.


----------



## explor3r

DrBlueThumb said:


> That orange/green F-ric from reef raft looks sweet.
> 
> Here's a image of the grafted PD/NG, unfortunately I lost that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> offsprings were popping up with a tiedie pattern.
> 
> Just finished growing out grey/green/purple paly's, on the same rock.
> Sliced and diced them together a week ago into each other, now waiting for the result's, usually the offspring carries the color clades.
> 
> crossing my finger's for 3 a color graft.


That it is so cool, had you tried with cinnamon palys they are so big that would be very interesting to see what comes out good luck with the 3 color graft


----------



## DrBlueThumb

Image, after I sliced and diced them into each other and let heal.










Mixed in there, is 3 small tie die paly's and a 75/25 paly, in which was carved off.

The grandis, seems to be exactly the same specie as the N.G/P.D, other then their size.

I've been injecting purple death into the grandis with a 21 gauge needle, hoping maybe the white will turn purplish white.

Didn't work, I think I needed to get a piece of flesh intact, that has the colored algae clade as I remove the needle from the P.D.

Maybe a 10 gauge syringe, they use in industry to apply glues.


----------



## TypeZERO

That is so cool, I think they call it 2 face pally once it's grafted.


----------



## reefer

TypeZERO said:


> That is so cool, I think they call it 2 face pally once it's grafted.


heard of it referred as that, makes sense, "nuclear death" would be my name.

pretty computer illiterate, this is from drbluethumb, going to set up different computer user accounts now, hopefully it will log me in automatically.


----------



## dpickleboy

Gorgeous! I'm mad jealous.


----------



## DrBlueThumb

I'm slicing and dicing Yumas, if its ok, I can show pics? grafting is a intuition of mine, its hard to look at similar species, and not have confidence, that they merged some time, some how?


----------



## rburns24

As far as I'm concerned, bring on the pics. It's really quite interesting.



DrBlueThumb said:


> I'm slicing and dicing Yumas, if its ok, I can show pics? grafting is a intuition of mine, its hard to look at similar species, and not have confidence, that they merged some time, some how?


----------



## explor3r

yes bring them on


----------



## DrBlueThumb

The mouth developing:










Here's a aussi Yuma, from 5 days ago, I took a pic ever other day, while healing.

Would love to get into some algae clade shuffling.










Check out the tentacles, the taste bud type mechanism, you can see the nerve leading to the throat. 
It's pressure sensitive, like a whack a mole type thing, if the right tasting and weight food comes by, the whole shroom will close like an inverted umbrella, based on its taste and pressure. Like the starfish, with it's conveyor belt type tentacles, the yuma too, can stick its tentacle's to prey and move it towards its throat, for digestion. Think of the Yuma, as the underside of the starfish, facing the light.

Blue Aussi:










If I can wake up, commute 4hrs to get to a reef, I will be in heaven.

To get into the clade shuffling, would have to take whole algae clades and mixed them into other similar type shrooms.
to do this, I may need a $1000 scope and some precise cutting.

In the long run, I have confidence, that it will work. designer, shrooms with the abilty to be traced as a closed system specimen. No internal rot of the abdomen, in wild rare species. Very promising imo.

Let me know your thought's? Anyone look @ a dominated shroom tank and see the the graft's?

Dr BT, Don't forget to look @ the sphincter, very interesting imo, it surrounds the opening of the throat, also a long type cord surrounding the guts, attached to the surface rock, it tells you how strong the shroom is attached to a surface, along with how progressed, internal rot of the abs are. If acid from the stomach escapes from internal bacteria of the gut, it will waste away the sphinter muscle tissue of the anemone.

Take care. If I'm wrong, I will donate $100 to any charity, my word. Maybe Australia needs a Jobber, since rare exotics melt. As hobbiest's, we're doing nothing wrong, the need for analytics and right husbandry/propagation techniques, is key before shipping, from tramatically differnet environments, they're sick to begin with, and ultimately die in our care, what a shame, Aussi's are the bomb.

If you want to know the progression of internal rot of the gut, you simply have to guage it's wieght, to do this I simply throw the shroom into the water column to gauge weight, pretty accurate, once you get he feel for the average shroom's size/weight guesstimation. Imo, the extended throat, seen here:




























Is a sign that the sroom is spilling acid from the mouth, and requires, propagation, to relieve the gut.

Like other bacteria, it probably will spread, since they discharge it on occasion, imo, others are filtering the same water, which spreads the internal, bacteria rot to others.

Let me know if this makes sense?


----------



## DrBlueThumb

What I am trying to figure out, is, where's the colorful clade algae?

In the tentacles?

or 

Between them? or every surface area facing the light?

Like the common green "Chlorophyll a" algae, found in plants, and triggered by the right light, spectrum, maybe anemones are full of all kinds of different, type "letter" algaes, that lay dormant, waiting for the right conditions to be dominate?

You got a beautiful set up!

3:16 

Dr BT


----------



## explor3r

I think this is all very interesting and from my part I have been trying to mix different monti caps but after they start growing something happens always like I have to change them from the tank to another and then they start vanishing... anyways Im not giving up I started another 2 pieces with different colors.

This pictures shows red, pink and green monti cap and u can see the green monti cap is getting yellow polyps, we will see what happens when they grow.









After 6 months or so Im starting to get coraline algae all over the rocks which is great and the corals in general are doing great, I think im going to change the salt Im using (tropic marin pro) for reef crystals which it has higher KH.
Here some shots of some corals...


























My pink and yellow mangroove with the first set of leaves yeahhh


----------



## DrBlueThumb

maybe a divider of some sort, like plastic barrier's? if your purpose is to get a bouquet type look!

If you want it to fuse or graft, they may not and one could out grow the other.
mainly, I think because the algae clyde's are at odds, with one another.

It may be possible, for certain similar algae clade sps to coexist next to each other thou! 

hybrid, through sperm and egg, yes. 

or

individual polyp, cell shuffling, probably 

We got to get in there, with NASA, type accuracy.


----------



## duckhams

Hey Alex! Lets see a recent FTS! 
Love this tank by the way. You've done an awesome job on the rock-scape!


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> Hey Alex! Lets see a recent FTS!
> Love this tank by the way. You've done an awesome job on the rock-scape!


Hi Elliot thanks and the FTS will be for later, honestly I have not add anything in the last month or 2 months. I got few tangs and wrasses but they all died and the only fish I got is the ones I had from my other systems so I will try to buy fish from reefers since I have no luck with LFS.
As per corals I want to get some nice colorfull sps colonies because the tank looks very empty now.
Im not really happy with the rock work I think I could of make something more interesting but I think I will rearrange the rocks making 3 individual islands and taking some rock out, we will see soon.
This week finally I got my friend come over and setting up the apex which really rocks and I have the app on my phone so no matter where Im Ill be in touch with my reef now all I have to do is set up a camara too...Thanks to Thang I can do this, what a great friend he is


----------



## duckhams

Sorry to hear about your fish, thats the worst when that happens. The rocks look great, but I know what you mean, there are always so many possibilities with a new tank and rock-scape, its hard not to change it all around. 3 island would be cool!


----------



## altcharacter

Is my picasso clown still in there?


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Is my picasso clown still in there?


Yes he is still there but is not longer your es mio


----------



## Flazky

haha, took me a while to set up my apex. But once you get the basics, its pretty easy and fun to program.


----------



## TWOLITREmedia

Damn what an impressive tank, and great photos!
I envy you for not having to shoot through a bowfront, the macro stuff looks spot on man well done


----------



## explor3r

Flazky said:


> haha, took me a while to set up my apex. But once you get the basics, its pretty easy and fun to program.


Yes thats truth but now that Im in South America when I look at the app on my iphone it tells me time out which it drives me crazy...that has to be fix since I will be traveling more in the next month and I do worry alot my about my reef.
The next step is to mount a camera..



TWOLITREmedia said:


> Damn what an impressive tank, and great photos!
> I envy you for not having to shoot through a bowfront, the macro stuff looks spot on man well done


Thanks for your comments and welcome to GTTA


----------



## TWOLITREmedia

explor3r said:


> Thanks for your comments and welcome to GTTA


Thanks! Glad to be here


----------



## Flazky

neptune needs to hurry up and add the android app!!!


----------



## explor3r

Flazky said:


> neptune needs to hurry up and add the android app!!!


Maybe you shoudl get an iphone


----------



## Playing God

Incredible build. 
I'm almost sad that I started reading this thread as my tank is much less impressive to me after seeing this, but great to see a play by play. As someone interested in eventually getting a large reef (not likely as big as yours) it would be interesting to see a break down of the costs at each step of the process....are you willing to share what you've invested in this dream?


----------



## explor3r

Playing God said:


> Incredible build.
> I'm almost sad that I started reading this thread as my tank is much less impressive to me after seeing this, but great to see a play by play. As someone interested in eventually getting a large reef (not likely as big as yours) it would be interesting to see a break down of the costs at each step of the process....are you willing to share what you've invested in this dream?


Thanks for the comments and Im sure every reef is beuatiful and unique.
For sure I dont mind sharing what I have spent but most of the equipment I already have but if you send me a pm I can break it down for u.
I still have few expenses like another MP40, dosing pumps and finishing the stand


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r said:


> Thanks for the comments and Im sure every reef is beuatiful and unique.
> For sure I dont mind sharing what I have spent but most of the equipment I already have but if you send me a pm I can break it down for u.
> I still have few expenses like another MP40, dosing pumps and finishing the stand


Passion=priceless.


----------



## goldfish

hey Alex.

Are you back from your vacation?? If so, welcome back home.

Hopefully, your tank was okay during your absence. 

I wanted to ask you a few questions regarding your tank upgrade.

You got PM.


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Passion=priceless.


Thats right for everything else Master card



goldfish said:


> hey Alex.
> 
> Are you back from your vacation?? If so, welcome back home.
> 
> Hopefully, your tank was okay during your absence.
> 
> I wanted to ask you a few questions regarding your tank upgrade.
> 
> You got PM.


Ill be back on Wednesday and I hope my tank is ok I cant wait to see it.
Miss my reef


----------



## Playing God

There's a million dollar super bowl commercial in there somewhere. Start with the tank build...end with a swim in the Great Barrier Reef down under...slap a credit card logo at the end. I think I missed my calling.


----------



## explor3r

Update......Came back and I found my tank as clean as when I left, I really have to thank Wilson (Wtac) he does such a great job I highly recommend him to anyone and everyone.
Being away is kind of cool cos then you can notice the growth vs just being home and looking at the corals everyday you cant hardly notice anything if you guys know what I mean.
I have not add any corals or fish in the last 2 or 3 months which sucks cos the tank looks so empty and it does not help that most of what I have is just frags, maybe I will try by getting some good proporcional colonies to fill a bit more.
Today I performed a big water change, clean my sandbed, added 2 more strawberry conches, a star fish and few beautiful pieces from my very good friend SIG  which it made my reef look happier.
My PH is a bit low...77.2 but stable so Im planning to buy a dosing pump to add calcium, magnesium and alkalinity to keep parameters the way it should be...
I will take some pictures and post them by the weekend


----------



## fesso clown

welcome home! gonna come visit soon!


----------



## explor3r

Update pictures.

FTS


----------



## explor3r

More


----------



## altcharacter

Are you using a macro lens on your camera?


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Are you using a macro lens on your camera?


Yes I use a 100mm macro lens but I suck!! from 160 shots only 10 to 15 good shots. Sometimes I use a magnifying glass and a regular lens


----------



## altcharacter

Never thought about that!! I'll have to give it a try one day. I just picked up a camera for my wife and was thinking of getting her a macro lens.


----------



## sig

you can drill a hole and attach my tank. it will be real stuff 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> you can drill a hole and attach my tank. it will be real stuff


Not a bad idea it all, can u image the two tank together do you take credit card?


----------



## explor3r

I made a small video with my iphone 5 lets hope it works


----------



## fesso clown

Yup, the video works, looks nice! 
Now you should take a video of sticking your hand into your frag tank and get Darth Damsel attacking your hand.


----------



## TypeZERO

I want my 1:08 of my life back alex! JUST KIDDING!!!! you got lots of fishies since I last saw your tank. Looking real sexy, you need mo cowals!


----------



## fesso clown

TypeZERO said:


> I want my 1:08 of my life back alex! JUST KIDDING!!!! you got lots of fishies since I last saw your tank. Looking real sexy, you need mo cowals!


you watched 1:08? 
I just saw it in person yesterday so I only made it 'till 00:02
Super nice and clean!


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Yup, the video works, looks nice!
> Now you should take a video of sticking your hand into your frag tank and get Darth Damsel attacking your hand.


Thanks Jeff is good that you presence the fish attacking me so if something happen to him no my problem



TypeZERO said:


> I want my 1:08 of my life back alex! JUST KIDDING!!!! you got lots of fishies since I last saw your tank. Looking real sexy, you need mo cowals!


I ended up putting the chromis I had in the frag tanks and the other 2 clown fish but I still want to add more fish like a Mandarin gobby, six line wrasse another thang of a larger size and maybe another yellow tang we will see I will try getting fish from members vs buying at the LFS. Remember this tank is only 7 or so months old and it will take a while to add more corals and wait thill they grow so the reef can look mature.



fesso clown said:


> you watched 1:08?
> I just saw it in person yesterday so I only made it 'till 00:02
> Super nice and clean!


----------



## Flexin5

tank looks fantastic alex! man i haven't seen it in so long i have to come by soon


----------



## Kooka

Hey Alex, does that flame angel eat or nip at your corals? Very nice tank btw.


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> T
> Remember this tank is only 7 or so months old and it will take a while to add more corals and wait thill they grow so the reef can look mature.


it is not only 7 months old - it is already 7 months old.

Time to go bigger 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> tank looks fantastic alex! man i haven't seen it in so long i have to come by soon


Thanks Jason will be waiting for you



Kooka said:


> Hey Alex, does that flame angel eat or nip at your corals? Very nice tank btw.


No he does not he behaves like a tang and spends lots of time cleaning algae from the rocks and sand and flipping things around but he does not touch corals so far. He is tomini best friend



sig said:


> it is not only 7 months old - it is already 7 months old.
> 
> Time to go bigger


Yeah you forgot Im connecting you tank to mine..
This tank wont come down in many many years to come


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> This tank wont come down in many many years to come


Xa-XA Xa-XA Xa-XA 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Hi guys in the last weeks I have been increasing the intensity of my lights by 5 percent per week and so far the highest period from 2pm to 4pm is 35white/85blue/75royalblue and corals seems to be ok with that.
I been thinking in start adding SPS now that the tank is more stable and for that same reason I got a GLH dosing pump to dose CALCIUM, MAGNESIUM AND ALKALINITY, ohh I have to comment the dosing pump was a gift from my wife
I guess I have to find out how much of each is being use in order to set up the doser, I would apreciated advise or comments from expert reefers about the topic.
Last week I got another MP40Wes which really helps with the flow and instead of having one MP40 in the back no I have one on each side of the tank.

Here some shots I took today...



















Not the best shot but here are my hammers


----------



## thmh

Yeeeee Alex sticks are not just for chick's..... welcome to the sps world. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## goldfish

Congrats Alex on the new dosing pump - you are a very lucky guy. 

Do you know what brand of additives you will be dosing?

Thanks


----------



## sig

what are my stars doing there? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

thmh said:


> Yeeeee Alex sticks are not just for chick's..... welcome to the sps world.
> 
> PEWPEW!


Well Tony now is time to add some nice colors but I did not want to add them before because the ones I have now they started to bleach from the tips, Im not sure if is because the increasing of lighting or maybe I started dosing manually. We will see what happens now that dosing pump is here Im so exited about



goldfish said:


> Congrats Alex on the new dosing pump - you are a very lucky guy.
> 
> Do you know what brand of additives you will be dosing?
> Thanks, I already have products from BRS which I hope to keep using..
> 
> Thanks





sig said:


> what are my stars doing there?


I dont know Greg thats what I though what are they doing? are they doing what we think? reef porno


----------



## sig

Can you please find out first if you need any dosing 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Can you please find out first if you need any dosing


I test my water once a week before water change, right now I dont have many SPS but I know once I start adding them everything will get consume faster.
Im going to dose Colombian Run vs vodka Joking


----------



## Taipan

Rum....has a higher sugar content than Vodka.  You may be able to dose less. LOL


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> Rum....has a higher sugar content than Vodka.  You may be able to dose less. LOL


One for the tank..... one for me, one for the tank..one for me


----------



## explor3r

Hi guys is been a while since last update, I changed my LEDs for T5s and is been only a week, I got an ATI Sunpower 8x80w 60" fixture.
Corals seem to be ok with the change and seen an improvement on sps coloration, as for the rest of the corals seem to be doing fine.


----------



## rburns24

*0*

Tank looks really good. 8x80 ATI Sunpower is an excellent fixture.


----------



## rburns24

P.S. What bulbs are you using, Alex?


----------



## Flexin5

i'm loving this rock! the entire tank is looking amazing alex!


----------



## J_T

This tank is amazing in person! If you haven't seen it, you need to grab some $$ and go to Alex's house!!!! Buy something, and look at the tanks!


----------



## fesso clown

See it?


----------



## J_T

LOL, that is totally what Alex had in mind I bet!!!!


----------



## explor3r

rburns24 said:


> P.S. What bulbs are you using, Alex?


Im using 5 blue plus, 1 coral plus, 1 purple plus and a fiji purple which I think Im going to change for another blue plus



Flexin5 said:


> i'm loving this rock! the entire tank is looking amazing alex!


Thanks Jason, Im very happy now with the rockscape is starting to take shape, at the beginning I had more rock and taking some pieces out helped to make it look more open and simple, lets wait now for the sps to grow and finish the job



J_T said:


> This tank is amazing in person! If you haven't seen it, you need to grab some $$ and go to Alex's house!!!! Buy something, and look at the tanks!


Thanks J  but you guys can come without $ and see it too.
We should all have a Road trip day just to see members tanks, what do you think of that?


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> See it?


I totally dig that



J_T said:


> LOL, that is totally what Alex had in mind I bet!!!!


Lol thats hardcore reef imagination, I bet it goes well with an Iron Maiden song on the background


----------



## duckhams

How are the T5's going Alex? any further change in color for the SPS? love that hammer collection by the way.


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> How are the T5's going Alex? any further change in color for the SPS? love that hammer collection by the way.


Hi Elliot Im very happy with the T5's, Ill take some pictures and share them this weekend but I have no add many corals lately.
I want to get a Yellow and and Orange hammer to complete my collection..Im loving the hammers and torches


----------



## explor3r

Pictures as promised... I can't take very clear pictures so I apologyse I try my best.

FTS


















Some SPS..

































LPS


















My favorite zoa










Thanks to JT for the beautiful containers for my dosing.


----------



## explor3r

My fish...finally all the tangs are getting along and my wrasse comes out to swim freely.(he hid for months)
I think my flame angel is nipping on my SPS 



















This guy is in my frag tank but I love him!! I know he would kill all my shripms so he is staying there..









For last my mushroom garden


----------



## JayPetro

Looking good Alex


----------



## thmh

sexy stuff gangster!!! cant wait to come over and sit on the comfy couch!


----------



## explor3r

JayPetro said:


> Looking good Alex


Thanks Jay



thmh said:


> sexy stuff gangster!!! cant wait to come over and sit on the comfy couch!


Gangster Ill save you a spot


----------



## Bayinaung

nice mushrooms. are those all florida rics?


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> nice mushrooms. are those all florida rics?


Most of them are, only 3 yumas


----------



## Tristan

Hey Alex,

What are those Palys/Zoanthids? Ill take a polyp or two...


----------



## teemee

Can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## explor3r

Tristan said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> What are those Palys/Zoanthids? Ill take a polyp or two...


Which ones the pink ones. They are pink hippos or chuckies bride
I have to wait for them to grow more there is 2 persons waiting on frags before u but I let u know when they are ready


----------



## Tristan

explor3r said:


> Which ones the pink ones. They are pink hippos or chuckies bride
> I have to wait for them to grow more there is 2 persons waiting on frags before u but I let u know when they are ready


COMMON!!! 

Its hasn't changed much in the past few years I see. I wonder if you finished the bathroom yet  ...I thought this was the frag cave thread lol. Man I need to take a nap!


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Which ones the pink ones. They are pink hippos or chuckies bride
> I have to wait for them to grow more there is 2 persons waiting on frags before u but I let u know when they are ready


you are wrong. The proper name is "FragCave orgasm" 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung

that's a lot of pinks there. are you willing to part with one? 

my blue/flourescent green/orange yuma's melted. that thing was the brightest thing I have seen. should have left them on sandbed where it was doing fine! grrrr



explor3r said:


> Most of them are, only 3 yumas


----------



## Flazky

Damn Alex. Your tank is looking soo nice! Need to drop by sometime


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> you are wrong. The proper name is "FragCave orgasm"






Bayinaung said:


> that's a lot of pinks there. are you willing to part with one?
> 
> my blue/flourescent green/orange yuma's melted. that thing was the brightest thing I have seen. should have left them on sandbed where it was doing fine! grrrr


I find in the sandbed they do the best but I seen people placing htem in the middle rocks and they get big
If you want a pink one sure I can get you one



Flazky said:


> Damn Alex. Your tank is looking soo nice! Need to drop by sometime


Thank you is being a while you don't come over to the cave with the gangsters


----------



## Flexin5

we gotta get that arcade setup, then i'll never leave!


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> we gotta get that arcade setup, then i'll never leave!


You dont have to if you dont want to


----------



## explor3r

Zoa and Paly garden


----------



## explor3r

Few more..


----------



## fesso clown

sweet candy!


----------



## thmh

Sxy pictures Alex! Iam really digging the blood shots!


----------



## Tristan

Sweet looking stuff man!


----------



## Flexin5

looks sick alex! i need to come by!


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> sweet candy!


Would u like some



thmh said:


> Sxy pictures Alex! Iam really digging the blood shots!


I love the bloodshots too gangster as well as the bloodknobs



Tristan said:


> Sweet looking stuff man!


Thanks man you should come one day...remember the Ironman blastos only 4 of them made it I want to put them on my main display but not sure yet..



Flexin5 said:


> looks sick alex! i need to come by!


It is taking shape now Jason but I have to add more sps to the top and let the monti cap color up


----------



## explor3r

Things are normal not much happening but I bough a couple of pieces to ad some colour to the reef.

I can't believe how many colours this brain has Im loving it!!!









ASTRALAMUSSA


----------



## teemee

holy smokes - gorgeous!


----------



## million$view

beautiful!!!


----------



## jmb

Wow Gorgeous brain! Nice find.


----------



## Taipan




----------



## notclear

I saw both pieces in person, believe me the brain looks even better!


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow! Thats some awesome colour!!

What lighting are you using now Alex? It's been a while - I should come by to see all the goodies you've got!


----------



## explor3r

Should I frag it just joking.. For some reason when I placed it in my display tank it closed so then I decided to put it on my frag tank with Led and he is so happy and big there for now.
I have an ATI sunpower 60" 8X80W and I run full intensity for 5 hours a day and the rest of the day I run just 2 blue plus.....
I want to add some LED to supplement my T5s maybe reefbright dont know yet ....
Come by anytime Ameek and bring some goodies too

BTW.. the clown is hosting the brain


----------



## explor3r

Top shot of the astralamussa...


----------



## explor3r

Nothing much happening except that some of my sps are not doing well but some others excellent thats means I have to get some time to spend for testing and maintenance. 
Lately I added some Blastos from MY buddy Tony at MJC, some others from Reef Boutique beautiful and some others from R20 Ryan all of them are doing fantastic so the blasto garden is a go, also from R20 I got this amazing hammer almost peach Im loving it....
Some shots from yesterday....


----------



## explor3r

No done yet 
Convict chalice








https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kTxAxAhSUV0/UjmxZjwcjcI/AAAAAAAAFKo/0LFxqOqil0k/s640/P9180216.JPG


----------



## Taipan

Sexy.....


----------



## duckhams

Whoa. Looking good Alex. Looking very good.


----------



## altcharacter

I think you should go back to your 20g


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> Sexy.....


 whos sexy lol



duckhams said:


> Whoa. Looking good Alex. Looking very good.


Thanks Elliot 



altcharacter said:


> I think you should go back to your 20g


Would you like to trade for chicharron


----------



## Flexin5

Tank is looking great alex!


----------



## liz

Amazing coral collection! I think in the future I am going to have visit your frag set-up!


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> Tank is looking great alex!


Thanks Jason



liz said:


> Amazing coral collection! I think in the future I am going to have visit your frag set-up!


Thanks Liz I will be waiting for you I got lots of candy


----------



## explor3r

Update....I made a big mistake and mixed Calcium and KH in the same container which it turned bad becuase most of my SPS died starting for my purple and red dragon colonies the only ones not affected were my Red planet frags and other regular sps but 80 percent are gone.
That made me think and for now I will focus on LPS, zoas/palys and mushrooms leaving Sps for a near future
Here are some pictures i took today, lately I added some hammer and 2 different Indo torches


----------



## explor3r

More...


----------



## rburns24

Lovely pics, as usual, Alex. Very sorry to hear about the SPS.


----------



## tom g

*sucks*

That sucks alex....
I have to admit your pics are awesome and colors are amazing
Cheers


----------



## explor3r

rburns24 said:


> Lovely pics, as usual, Alex. Very sorry to hear about the SPS.


Thank you Robert



tom g said:


> That sucks alex....
> I have to admit your pics are awesome and colors are amazing
> Cheers


Thanks Tom it really sucks when Im so careful with everything I do but this time I came from work late and tired and thats what I got..Lesson learned.
Im happy with the colours so far and this is just with T5s but Im planning to buy a reef bright Led to add Im sure It will look fantastic then..


----------



## jmb

Some people have zoa gardens, you have hammer and torch forest's! Love the variety too.

It is a shame about the SPS especially with the care you have given them. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the photos with us.


----------



## thmh

Awesome photos as always alex!


----------



## duckhams

Sorry about the SPS Alex. . . . thats really disheartening, but don't give up! Your LPS are amazing, the acros left will recover and start growing again. Just start slow, they will grow in and you'll feel better. Great work on the tank, it looks amazing! And thanks for sharing your experience, we all make mistakes from time to time, even the best of us.


----------



## Taipan

Thanks for sharing your Ups and Downs with us. We've all been there. Your pictures are crazy good. As for the SPS...... you'll be back . They always come back  Sorry to hear about your down period.....but you'll bounce back.


----------



## fesso clown

Amazing photos Alex. 
Maybe this is a sign that you should do stereo 205's.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thats really unfortunate Alex!! If theres anything I've got you want lemme know.

Also......that euphylla forest REALLY needs a bright yellow frogspawn


----------



## sig

who cares about SPS. these will grow again.
more important Alex is well and the tank is beautiful

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear

Don't sell too much of your yellow frogspawn 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan

*sniff*......that's beautiful man. Poetic.


----------



## Flexin5

i'm loving that torch corner!


----------



## explor3r

I just came from work and see all this replies and support from the GTAA community thats makes me almost feel like you guys are my family and saltwater run tru our bodies
Thanks again to every single one of you I though it was important to share that not everything goes perfect that we have up and downs but at the end is worth all the sacrifice and time we spend on this hobby because is more a way of living..Live the saltwater life


----------



## disman_ca

Holy crap, I can't get over how many types of hammers you have.


----------



## goldfish

Despite the setback Alex, your tank + corals still look better than most of our tanks.


----------



## Bayinaung

OMG your sps are gone? damn that sucks! 

your hammers and shrooms look awesome. you must have the best collection around here.


----------



## explor3r

Thanks guys again Im still on the hunt for more bright hammers like an orange one but I know that comes with a nice price tag
I forgot to post some zoas and palys shots so here we go


----------



## kamal

Wow looks simple stunning

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


----------



## explor3r

kamal said:


> Wow looks simple stunning
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 4


Thanks Kamal, here I have some more..


----------



## Jiinx

beautiful and happy corals. Nice camera skills!


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Thanks guys again Im still on the hunt for more bright hammers like an orange one but I know that comes with a nice price tag
> I forgot to post some zoas and palys shots so here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /IMG]


do you have frags of these bright green?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli

Wow. I want some of those oranges

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Jiinx said:


> beautiful and happy corals. Nice camera skills!


Thanks yes they are very happy like the owner lolo



sig said:


> do you have frags of these bright green?


Hi Greg They are Nuclear green but they look yellow in my tank really big and nice and the best pictures under T5s so they will look the same in your tank 



Kweli said:


> Wow. I want some of those oranges
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Anytime Sir you disappear from the face of GTTA I was wondering if you get out of the hobby..but Im glad you did not...


----------



## Kweli

New baby.. new priorities. The little guy loves the tank so its the motivation I needed to reboot it

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## zoapaly

Hey Alex !you need send me all of zoa's and paly's to bad


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> Hey Alex !you need send me all of zoa's and paly's to bad


You can come and take them all


----------



## explor3r

FTS...System seems to be stable so I started to add some sticks


----------



## notclear

Very nice, see you and your tank tomorrow


----------



## explor3r

notclear said:


> Very nice, see syoiu and your tank tomorrow


See you soon Albert


----------



## fesso clown

Holy football clam you got there Alex! 
Looks great in there!


----------



## Taipan

Wait until you see what he has coming in.....


----------



## fesso clown

Taipan said:


> Wait until you see what he has coming in.....


a foot long matching pen!s fish?


----------



## Taipan

Possibly.....  You'll have to ask for pictures later.


----------



## zoapaly

Beautiful mixed tank , damm I'm busy tomorrow


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Holy football clam you got there Alex!
> Looks great in there!


Jeff that would fit perfect in your nano



Taipan said:


> Wait until you see what he has coming in.....


Muahahahaha



zoapaly said:


> Beautiful mixed tank , damm I'm busy tomorrow


Thats too ban man but you can come any other time Im available all the time now


----------



## 12273

Got the chance to see this tank today . What a cool tank! 



Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


----------



## explor3r

aquaman1 said:


> Got the chance to see this tank today . What a cool tank!
> 
> Sent from iphone using auto correct! Can't you tell!?


Thanks for coming and see you in Cuba


----------



## explor3r

I think is time for an update FTS...

Whites on..









Blues on..









Torch garden..









Part of the zoa garden..









Hammer forest...









More to come....


----------



## Taipan

I'm LOVING the euphyllia....and the other stuff  SO many different varieties: Indo, Tonga, Australia....


----------



## Flazky

Great stuff Alex as usual!


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> I'm LOVING the euphyllia....and the other stuff  SO many different varieties: Indo, Tonga, Australia....


Got to love euphyllia since other corals dont have the motion and movement they have.



Flazky said:


> Great stuff Alex as usual!


Thanks Flasky


----------



## explor3r

Close ups


----------



## explor3r

More......


----------



## 50seven

Thanks. You just made my day


----------



## notclear

Very nice as usual. time to add some sticks


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Thanks. You just made my day


You just made mine too
Dont be a stranger if you around the area pass by to say hi



notclear said:


> Very nice as usual. time to add some sticks


Thanks Albert and I agree to the sticks, let the fun begging....


----------



## rburns24

Looking very good, Alex.


----------



## zoapaly

Look like you have jawdropper acro  can you send me some nice zoa's?


----------



## 50seven

explor3r said:


> You just made mine too
> Dont be a stranger if you around the area pass by to say hi


I was thinking of swinging by in the next couple weeks... I think my tank is finally suitable for a few new corals. All my monticaps have miraculously come back to life, and their colours are more vibrant than before  There's not a lot of live tissue, but it's definitely spreading...


----------



## notclear

Which one is it? Are you implying the RR jawdropper acro?



zoapaly said:


> Look like you have jawdropper acro  can you send me some nice zoa's?


----------



## altcharacter

Hay Kev, I'm supposed to go over on Sunday. You should totally meet me there and you can take some of my frags as well.


----------



## 50seven

LMK what time you're going and I'll see what we're doing after church...


----------



## zoapaly

notclear said:


> Which one is it? Are you implying the RR jawdropper acro?


Yea RR jawdropper , but look close it look like JC pinky


----------



## notclear

The RR Jawdropper acro I saw back then, the colour was different. So are you growing this out or is it a frag for sale?


----------



## explor3r

rburns24 said:


> Looking very good, Alex.


Thanks Robert long time no see you



zoapaly said:


> Look like you have jawdropper acro  can you send me some nice zoa's?


I dont thing thats a RR jaw dropper but whatever it is is colouring up nicely



notclear said:


> The RR Jawdropper acro I saw back then, the colour was different. So are you growing this out or is it a frag for sale?


Albert I dont thing I want to spend 350 in a frag of that lol


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> I was thinking of swinging by in the next couple weeks... I think my tank is finally suitable for a few new corals. All my monticaps have miraculously come back to life, and their colours are more vibrant than before  There's not a lot of live tissue, but it's definitely spreading...


It is great to see a coral come back form death.... anyways so maybe Ill see you on sunday with Dave he is bridging his chorizo to be frag


----------



## explor3r

Just some shots


----------



## liz

Beautiful! Love the blastos!


----------



## sig

he forgot to mention that these colors under T5s. beautiful tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

sig said:


> he forgot to mention that these colors under t5s. Beautiful tank




----


----------



## Taipan

"Just some shots " ......he says that so casually .....beautiful.


----------



## Jiinx

Gorgeous tank. I could have watched it all day  And the glo sticks could have kept my youngest occupied


----------



## 12273

Jiinx said:


> Gorgeous tank. I could have watched it all day  And the glo sticks could have kept my youngest occupied


Hey hey. Easy there. I found the glow sticks very fascinating. That was the highlight 

Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## explor3r

liz said:


> Beautiful! Love the blastos!


Thanks I love when they look puffy



sig said:


> he forgot to mention that these colors under T5s. beautiful tank


Thanks Greg you forgot to mention I run 2 reefbrights as well



rburns24 said:


> Mr Burns you have been a little lost I even forgot what you look like
> 
> ----





Taipan said:


> "Just some shots " ......he says that so casually .....beautiful.


Thanks Red Colombian style



Jiinx said:


> Gorgeous tank. I could have watched it all day  And the glo sticks could have kept my youngest occupied


Thanks but I though i saw you playing with the sticks too lol



aquaman1 said:


> Hey hey. Easy there. I found the glow sticks very fascinating. That was the highlight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


You have to try the glowing glasses next time


----------



## noy

nice stuff - very colourful!


----------



## explor3r

noy said:


> nice stuff - very colourful!


Thanks.............


----------



## explor3r

SPS colouring up!!!


----------



## altcharacter

Beautiful as always


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Beautiful as always


Gracias mijo


----------



## 50seven

Are you sure those aren't photoshopped??? I don't remember them being that intense...


----------



## explor3r

50seven said:


> Are you sure those aren't photoshopped??? I don't remember them being that intense...


Thats call having a good camera


----------



## explor3r

I guess is time for a FTS update


----------



## Flexin5

Looking terrific alex!


----------



## sig

you told as SPS do not grow in your tank. what happened now? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## zoapaly

Wow we want see more zoa's pics


----------



## explor3r

Flexin5 said:


> Looking terrific alex!


Thanks Jason!!!



sig said:


> you told as SPS do not grow in your tank. what happened now?


Now everything grows even algae



zoapaly said:


> Wow we want see more zoa's pics


Ok I will take some macros next week and post


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> Wow we want see more zoa's pics


Just for you


----------



## explor3r

More..


----------



## altcharacter

Anyone can grow zoos. Where are the pics of the gsp and Xenia?????


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Anyone can grow zoos. Where are the pics of the gsp and Xenia?????


lol coming soon!!!!


----------



## zoapaly

My jaw dropped   more pics please !!!!!!


----------



## Jaysan

Wow, Great tank Alex!

Can you tell me what zoa this is?
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_Ezw5EmxrR0/U3UrsqJCgBI/AAAAAAAAIzg/AOlv8dq0TAw/s640/P5160275.JPG
Thanks!


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> My jaw dropped   more pics please !!!!!!


 thanks



Jaysan said:


> Wow, Great tank Alex!
> 
> Can you tell me what zoa this is?
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_Ezw5EmxrR0/U3UrsqJCgBI/AAAAAAAAIzg/AOlv8dq0TAw/s640/P5160275.JPG
> Thanks!


Honestly I don't know, everything started with 2 single polyps I got from a colony and I have been growing them for the last 5 months, I love them too


----------



## explor3r

SPS ..


----------



## explor3r

SPS part 2








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Taipan

My mind is blown. So much eye-candy......


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> My mind is blown. So much eye-candy......


 muahahaha


----------



## explor3r

The new big guy!!!!


----------



## fesso clown




----------



## goldfish

explor3r said:


> The new big guy!!!!


Where did you get the big guy from?


----------



## explor3r

I got him from R2O


----------



## Taipan

Sexy pictures......


----------



## des

Wow, I'm speechless...  

You've done well Alex. Congrats.


----------



## KJSMSW

OKAY -

You convinced me.

I need to go buy lottomax.

Once I win, I can create such a tank as Alex has done.


----------



## Flexin5

holy crap look at that yuma garden!


----------



## lloydj

Beautiful tank man. great photos


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

explor3r said:


> I got him from R2O


Insane coloration on that Desjardini. 

Congrats!


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> Sexy pictures......


Thanks Red



des said:


> Wow, I'm speechless...
> 
> You've done well Alex. Congrats.


Thanks still long way to go



KJSMSW said:


> OKAY -
> 
> You convinced me.
> 
> I need to go buy lottomax.
> 
> Once I win, I can create such a tank as Alex has done.
> 
> Thanks but you don't need to win the lotto  but it would not hurt I guess the tank dimension after the lotto would be incredible.....back to reallity





Flexin5 said:


> holy crap look at that yuma garden!


The garden is doing great mix of yumas and floridas



lloydj said:


> Beautiful tank man. great photos


Thanks I have a great camera


----------



## explor3r

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Insane coloration on that Desjardini.
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Im really happy with him, I could not believe the colours when I saw him just amazing


----------



## PaulF757

The tank looks even better in person, go check it out, but be warned you will leave a different person.


----------



## explor3r

PaulF757 said:


> The tank looks even better in person, go check it out, but be warned you will leave a different person.


Thanks Paul do you feel new it was nice meeting you finally


----------



## disman_ca

explor3r said:


> The new big guy!!!!


Holy crap that's nice Alex. Will we get a chance to see him at the BBQ?


----------



## conix67

Tank looks great! Not to mention the new big guy in it. It would be worth the trip just to have a look at this tank.


----------



## explor3r

disman_ca said:


> Holy crap that's nice Alex. Will we get a chance to see him at the BBQ?


Yes Im only charging $5 to see him..lol joking of course you will be able to see him, he is not shy at all



conix67 said:


> Tank looks great! Not to mention the new big guy in it. It would be worth the trip just to have a look at this tank.


Thanks Yuri it would be nice to have you around and have a chat


----------



## Zulfian

amazing work on the entire build. congrats.
just stunning colours.

you could look at the tank for hours!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Man I rarely visit this section, 
Well done tank Alex.


----------



## explor3r

Zulfian said:


> amazing work on the entire build. congrats.
> just stunning colours.
> 
> you could look at the tank for hours!


Thank you I do look at it for hours since I spend most of the day in that room



advanced reef aquatics said:


> Man I rarely visit this section,
> Well done tank Alex.


Thank you Flavio is a pleasure to have you around here Gracias compa


----------



## Marz

I would stare at it for hours too if I had that! Looks wonderful.


----------



## explor3r

Marz said:


> I would stare at it for hours too if I had that! Looks wonderful.


Thank you


----------



## explor3r

Another new member










New member in QT.....Bad picture


----------



## zoapaly

I think he love your fingers


----------



## Taipan

Awesome new additions buddy. Lots of character and very animated. Great pics.


----------



## Flexin5

nice buy on the achilles buddy! always wanted one of those.


----------



## Taipan

*Eating flakes.....*

Rumour has it.....he already has the Achilles eating flakes!


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> I think he love your fingers


You know after all he is very gentle.



Taipan said:


> Awesome new additions buddy. Lots of character and very animated. Great pics.


Thanks Red he is just an amazing fish very calm, gentle, funny, never picks on corals or make a mess Im very happy with him. Thank you



Flexin5 said:


> nice buy on the achilles buddy! always wanted one of those.


He looks amazing can't wait



Taipan said:


> Rumour has it.....he already has the Achilles eating flakes!


Muahahahah not a rumor is truth


----------



## explor3r

I can't resist to post these pictures of my australomussa the colours are just insane to me


----------



## rburns24

-
I noticed on you web site it's not for sale anymore.
-


----------



## Patwa

explor3r said:


> I can't resist to post these pictures of my australomussa the colours are just insane to me


now, THAT IS WHAT I CALL A RAINBOW! (take note, zoapaly!)

great cherry pick, there, Alex! so jelly.

z


----------



## explor3r

Patwa said:


> now, THAT IS WHAT I CALL A RAINBOW! (take note, zoapaly!)
> 
> great cherry pick, there, Alex! so jelly.
> 
> z


Lol when I got this piece it I never expected to see all the colours only with time and moving it from LED to T5 made all the difference..


----------



## zoapaly

Patwa said:


> now, THAT IS WHAT I CALL A RAINBOW! (take note, zoapaly!)


Ok ok ok it looking amazing , i love it :×


----------



## DrBlueThumb

Love your collection of paly's/zoas, also the blastos are cool too.


----------



## altcharacter

I can honestly say that Alex has totally stepped up the game when it comes to coral care and variety. I've been going to Alex for years and I am still amazed every time I go over at what he is doing in that basement.

That being said...if you have a chance I would go over to his house soon to see what he has. I've seen some stuff come in that is beyond WOW!


----------



## 12273

Like mentioned above. Alex stuff is top notch. Great selection. 1 on 1 buying experience with undivided attention. Great prices. Great quality stuff. Unique stuff and very clean. Top notch coral shop in my books. Better than any coral shop you could imagine. His frag tanks would trump most people display tanks. 

Top notch tanks, lighting and care. 


Excellent work Alex and keep up the good work !!!!! 


A++++ seller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Thank you guys I appreciated the good feed back, thats what keeps me going..
everyone happy


----------



## explor3r

Update......The tank went tru slime outbreak giving the facts I was feeding like crazy just to see my fishes fat, so I decrease the feeding, added a powerhead, removed the slime manually as much as I could and performed few water changes.
The systems is doing and looking great now so here are some new pictures....


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Love the grafted cap on the left!


----------



## Flexin5

Wow tanks is looking terrific! Well done brotha


----------



## Bullet

Truly beautiful 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## altcharacter

My cap!!! You touch you die!!!!


----------



## explor3r

aquatic_expressions said:


> Love the grafted cap on the left!


Gracias J good eye



Flexin5 said:


> Wow tanks is looking terrific! Well done brotha


Thanks Jason



Bullet said:


> Truly beautiful
> Thanks for sharing


My pleasure and thanks



altcharacter said:


> My cap!!! You touch you die!!!!


Mahahaha do I know you


----------



## sig

beautiful tank. you really deserve it after all hassles in the past

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

Sig's ALIVE!......


----------



## Patwa

Hey Alex can you get a close-up of that grafted cap? what colours is it? is the base the same colours as the polyps?

I've got the WWC orange and green grafted cap, but would like any other grafted cap out there if it's _any_ bit different.

I am trying to graft the RR red-polyp cap (from Thang) with the season greetings green/red....so far they haven't killed each other off lol


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r said:


> Update......The tank went tru slime outbreak giving the facts I was feeding like crazy just to see my fishes fat, so I decrease the feeding, added a powerhead, removed the slime manually as much as I could and performed few water changes.
> The systems is doing and looking great now so here are some new pictures....


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> beautiful tank. you really deserve it after all hassles in the past


Greggggggggggggggg where have u been? rusia? space?..glad to see u back



Taipan said:


> Sig's ALIVE!......


No kidding!!!!



Patwa said:


> Hey Alex can you get a close-up of that grafted cap? what colours is it? is the base the same colours as the polyps?
> 
> I've got the WWC orange and green grafted cap, but would like any other grafted cap out there if it's _any_ bit different.
> 
> I am trying to graft the RR red-polyp cap (from Thang) with the season greetings green/red....so far they haven't killed each other off lol


I will get a close up this week and to be honest I have no idea of what colour the polyps are that is a good question..I can tell you it it has red, green and some parts looks like orange which is what I like. 
Maybe when you have time you should visit and take some pictures with your camera...



fesso clown said:


>


Lol!!!!!!!!skitties


----------



## Patwa

explor3r said:


> I will get a close up this week and to be honest I have no idea of what colour the polyps are that is a good question..I can tell you it it has red, green and some parts looks like orange which is what I like.
> Maybe when you have time you should visit and take some pictures with your camera


ooohh....it's got red, eh? nice.....when my WWC orange/green grafted one grows out more let's do a trade! 

your pictures are awesome! you really don't need my help from what I can see


----------



## FragCave

Patwa said:


> ooohh....it's got red, eh? nice.....when my WWC orange/green grafted one grows out more let's do a trade!
> 
> your pictures are awesome! you really don't need my help from what I can see


Sounds good to me mine has more red than orange.
Thanks


----------



## explor3r

Patwa said:


> ooohh....it's got red, eh? nice.....when my WWC orange/green grafted one grows out more let's do a trade!
> 
> your pictures are awesome! you really don't need my help from what I can see


So here just for you..funny thing is that I always though it was red but I realized is more orange than red.......Polyps I hardly see them maybe because I shut down the pumps for the picture...


----------



## explor3r

Few more shots from today....


----------



## explor3r

This week pictures...


----------



## aquaticlog

Neat! Good to see some nice colors. Now where are the polyps on that mille?


----------



## explor3r

aquaticlog said:


> Neat! Good to see some nice colors. Now where are the polyps on that mille?


I think that was because I just set that colony there....good observation


----------



## fesso clown




----------



## Flexin5

looks great alex!

btw what's this called?










got a frag?


----------



## FragCave

Flexin5 said:


> looks great alex!
> 
> btw what's this called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a frag?


Thanks Jason That is Reef Raft Pink Floyd it need to colour up a bit but is very nice..I do have a few frags yes


----------



## explor3r

Some pictures from today....


----------



## 12273

Good stuff Alex! What camera you use? Pics look great! Coral looks greater  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

aquaman1 said:


> Good stuff Alex! What camera you use? Pics look great! Coral looks greater
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud I use an Olympus underwater camera .


----------



## WiseGuyPhil




----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Alex, can you PM me which one? I need a new Camera.



explor3r said:


> Thanks bud I use an Olympus underwater camera .


----------



## zoapaly

Any new update? really want to see new zoa in your tank


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Won't get any updates for awhile from Alex. He is travelling


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> Any new update? really want to see new zoa in your tank


The new zoa was looking great when I left, made 5 frags in case....u never know



WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Won't get any updates for awhile from Alex. He is travelling


Thanks Phil for the info once I come back in January and clean around I will update!!! Too hot in here


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Need pictures from your trip!!! Please say your doing some diving


----------



## explor3r

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Need pictures from your trip!!! Please say your doing some diving


Some pictures from this morning..this is what I wake up everyday to, thats my backyard


----------



## griszay2k

explor3r said:


> Some pictures from this morning..this is what I wake up everyday to, thats my backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous.....


----------



## mmatt

Wow. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## 12273

It's beautiful!!! Not as beautiful as my backyard in Courtice though lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcasa

You need this!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

explor3r said:


> Some pictures from this morning..this is what I wake up everyday to, thats my backyard


Que hermoso Alex!


----------



## Crayon

So.....when does the Chez Alex bed and breakfast open for guests?


----------



## Taipan

*Congratulations bud.....*

..... Explor3r doesn't know this yet but.....I made a copy of house and car keys already. I've also researched the local bar scene.


----------



## fury165

Very nice Alex


----------



## Crayon

Taipan said:


> ..... Explor3r doesn't know this yet but.....I made a copy of house and car keys already. I've also researched the local bar scene.


Red, if you got your hands on keys for the southern Hacienda then all we need is exact co-ordinates and plane tickets! Oh, and probably check the passport to make sure it's current.


----------



## explor3r

mmatt said:


> Wow. Absolutely stunning.


Thanks is going to be hard to come back to TO..



aquaman1 said:


> It's beautiful!!! Not as beautiful as my backyard in Courtice though lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I bet



rickcasa said:


> You need this!


Belive it or not I was working on that..setting up between 2 palm trees



Crayon said:


> So.....when does the Chez Alex bed and breakfast open for guests?


Soon very soon!!!! and you are invited



Taipan said:


> ..... Explor3r doesn't know this yet but.....I made a copy of house and car keys already. I've also researched the local bar scene.


Lol bud you know you are VIP in my world



fury165 said:


> Very nice Alex


Thanks Rogers thats what she said



Crayon said:


> Red, if you got your hands on keys for the southern Hacienda then all we need is exact co-ordinates and plane tickets! Oh, and probably check the passport to make sure it's current.


Don't forget the snorkel gear


----------



## explor3r

aquatic_expressions said:


> Que hermoso Alex!


Gracias amigo con esta vista todos los días no me provoca regresar sin mencionar que muy temprano estoy metido en el agua tomando fotos


----------



## explor3r

Few more shots...


----------



## Crayon

Rub it in, eh? It's -19 right now, and sucks.

Exactly where is your place so I can find a flight tomorrow morning and visit??????


----------



## explor3r

Crayon said:


> Rub it in, eh? It's -19 right now, and sucks.
> 
> Exactly where is your place so I can find a flight tomorrow morning and visit??????


-19 Ohh well thats ok Ill be indoors taking care of my systems.
Ill see you soon


----------



## Bayinaung

thanks for those pics. I feel instantly nice and warm.


----------



## zoapaly

Those platygyra wow , can you frag it for me ?


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> thanks for those pics. I feel instantly nice and warm.


My pleasure to share



zoapaly said:


> Those platygyra wow , can you frag it for me ?


Lol can't touch that.....thats not ultra you only like ultra


----------



## zoapaly

explor3r said:


> Lol can't touch that.....thats not ultra you only like ultra


Not at all , ultra or not when the white light on all look the same  are you come back yet ?


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> Not at all , ultra or not when the white light on all look the same  are you come back yet ?


Lol I bet you don't run white...Ill be back very soon!!!!I know u want the zoas..oops the Ultra zoas


----------



## zoapaly

updated FTS


----------



## Crayon

I'm digging the table lamps inside the tanks........would love to see how they look covered in coralline!


----------



## explor3r

zoapaly said:


> updated FTS


Thats hot..i like it I like it



Crayon said:


> I'm digging the table lamps inside the tanks........would love to see how they look covered in coralline!


I dig everything too bad is not a mature reef.. that would be a dream


----------



## explor3r

Side shots..



















Corals..


----------



## fesso clown

Wow Alex. Talk about your sps returning with a vengeance!!!
Amazing ballz!


----------



## altcharacter

I went to hang out with Alex last night and I am always amazed with the setup and how well it's coming along. 

Well done dude!


----------



## mmatt

Gad damn! Doesn't even look the same. Always so inspiring to see this tank. There is no question that it should be featured. Looking awesome as always Alex.


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Wow Alex. Talk about your sps returning with a vengeance!!!
> Amazing ballz!


I'm very happy of the way they are turning and growing lets hope they keep like that..



altcharacter said:


> I went to hang out with Alex last night and I am always amazed with the setup and how well it's coming along.
> 
> Well done dude!


Thank you mijo...where are my churros...I said churros o churro



mmatt said:


> Gad damn! Doesn't even look the same. Always so inspiring to see this tank. There is no question that it should be featured. Looking awesome as always Alex.


Thanks a lot Matt


----------



## Sunstar

I need to get some frags from you


Gorgeous


----------



## explor3r

Sunstar said:


> I need to get some frags from you
> 
> Gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## explor3r

Playing with the cam...


----------



## Bayinaung

OMG. 









This tank's come a long way. do you have a thread on RC? TOTM!


----------



## imy112

More and more stunning each time I see it.... How is that rascal "big boy" clown doing?


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tank's come a long way. do you have a thread on RC? TOTM!


Thanks the only Forum where I have this tank is here, I have it on Canreef but hardly log into it...



imy112 said:


> More and more stunning each time I see it.... How is that rascal "big boy" clown doing?


Thanks Bud I have no see you in a while......you mean Dave thats the clown fish name.. he is getting bigger and bigger....


----------



## Bayinaung

oh yeah RC might say you're a vendor and so they won't allow it? I forgot their rules. It's a pity. FTS is amazing. I honestly think the all-SPS tanks are over-done. Aesthetically not all that pleasing. Mixed reef just has more possibilities. This is a perfect example of it.


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> oh yeah RC might say you're a vendor and so they won't allow it? I forgot their rules. It's a pity. FTS is amazing. I honestly think the all-SPS tanks are over-done. Aesthetically not all that pleasing. Mixed reef just has more possibilities. This is a perfect example of it.


Thanks I agree on the SPS only tanks they look nice but not grace or movement but I guess thats more of personal opinion...
The reason I don't have a tread of my tank is because no time and I have not think about it, I also have my explor3r name there and Im a member and of course Im allow to post not trying to market anything..remember Im a hobbiest too


----------



## imy112

Thanks Bud I have no see you in a while......you mean Dave thats the clown fish name.. he is getting bigger and bigger....[/QUOTE]

Txt'd you the other day... didn't hear back ... I love that guy! Please stick a finger in the tank for me  LOL


----------



## explor3r

imy112 said:


> Thanks Bud I have no see you in a while......you mean Dave thats the clown fish name.. he is getting bigger and bigger....


Txt'd you the other day... didn't hear back ... I love that guy! Please stick a finger in the tank for me  LOL[/QUOTE]

Yes I know is been a while...I changed my phone and lost most contacts and you probably text me while I was away I guess....text again
Yes Dave is huge now he is too funny he is the terror of the tank


----------



## explor3r

Just some shots....

Heaven In Hell Favia









Blues only


----------



## Marz

Whoa! What is the last pic?


----------



## explor3r

Marz said:


> Whoa! What is the last pic?


That is Tierra del Fuego acro totally transformed


----------



## Marz

Very nice. Once I am sure that my palmers blue takes to my tank, then I would love to have some of these beautiful pieces.


----------



## explor3r

Marz said:


> Very nice. Once I am sure that my palmers blue takes to my tank, then I would love to have some of these beautiful pieces.


Im sure you will have all of them .

Lately the only thing happening in my tank is SPS...


----------



## explor3r




----------



## Bayinaung

explor3r said:


> Just some shots....
> 
> Blues only


beautiful corals... what's the red one in the upper left corner?

that tiera del fuego's got gorgeous colours. different from what I'd seen elsewhere online.


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> beautiful corals... what's the red one in the upper left corner?
> 
> that tiera del fuego's got gorgeous colours. different from what I'd seen elsewhere online.


Thanks buddy that one is a Mille (hot pink mille is really bright)
Sometimes with SPS you will see different coloration depending where you place them, to give you an example...If you place Red planet low you will have green body with reddish tips but if you place it high you will get mostly red.
Thanks and cheers


----------



## Bayinaung

Ok, so I'll BITE. the giant wild? unattached SPS colonies you got in the tank... what are those? just very curious. any close up shots of those?


----------



## Marz

Yet again, outstanding. The red and orange corals and great growth...I have to go am back and read your setup!


----------



## sig

Marz said:


> Yet again, outstanding. The red and orange corals and great growth...I have to go am back and read your setup!


nothing special - stop using LEDs + some brain particulars and you will have tank like this

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> Ok, so I'll BITE. the giant wild? unattached SPS colonies you got in the tank... what are those? just very curious. any close up shots of those?


I have no idea of the ones you are asking me but Ill be posting some close up shots of everything....



Marz said:


> Yet again, outstanding. The red and orange corals and great growth...I have to go am back and read your setup!


Thanks there are a lot of pages to read.



sig said:


> nothing special - stop using LEDs + some brain particulars and you will have tank like this


Definitely you wont get colours and growth like this with LEDs, Im sure some SPS do well under LED like monti caps, digitatas and some deep water acros.


----------



## Bayinaung

explor3r said:


> I have no idea of the ones you are asking me but Ill be posting some close up shots of everything....


I was refering to this:









look at all the stuff on the floor!


----------



## fesso clown

He's talking about the big F-OFF colonies on the sandbed. Enquiring minds wannna know.


----------



## explor3r

Bayinaung said:


> I was refering to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the stuff on the floor!





fesso clown said:


> He's talking about the big F-OFF colonies on the sandbed. Enquiring minds wannna know.


Ohh I see lol Ill take some pictures soon


----------



## Taipan

*Explor3r's Blended Scotch Whiskey of choice.....*

Apologies; but I couldn't resist. Explor3r doesn't always drink blended Scotch Whiskey; but when he does.....he does it with style with the "_*Explorers'* Club Collection_" of Johnnie Walker inspired by the Asian Spiced Road. I can't wait to crack it open as we stare into his Display after a long day. "Salud y amor y tiempo para disfrutarlo." (We'll have to open up that bottle of Cuban Rum as well  ). He's just an international man of mystery.


----------



## fesso clown

Mmmmmmn.... I'm in!


----------



## Taipan

Done. It's not even a question.


----------



## sig

when is this event?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> Apologies; but I couldn't resist. Explor3r doesn't always drink blended Scotch Whiskey; but when he does.....he does it with style with the "_*Explorers'* Club Collection_" of Johnnie Walker inspired by the Asian Spiced Road. I can't wait to crack it open as we stare into his Display after a long day. "Salud y amor y tiempo para disfrutarlo." (We'll have to open up that bottle of Cuban Rum as well  ). He's just an international man of mystery.


Ohh man I can't wait till you open that 15 year old bottle of Rum is going to be a very special day to remember....
We should launch a Reef drink...First Fragcave Sangria and now Explor3r Scotch, whats next...Crazy Russian Vodka


----------



## Taipan

sig said:


> when is this event?


....I'm not sure. But since you've asked. It would be rude of me not to open a bottle of this. Appropriately chilled and in your presence of course.

.....It's amazing how alcohol derails a thread. 

Have to have some fun.


----------



## duckhams

Awesome macro shots Alex, the colours are incredible! Im going to have to stop by soon and see this bad boy again!


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> Awesome macro shots Alex, the colours are incredible! Im going to have to stop by soon and see this bad boy again!


Thanks Elliot I just got a great camera and Im focus in placing the corals in the right spot so they colour properly. I hope to see you around is been a while


----------



## explor3r

FTS update...


----------



## duckhams

Looking pretty rad Alex. (and that's not a word I use lightly )


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> Looking pretty rad Alex. (and that's not a word I use lightly )


Thank you Elliot Im very happy with the way is turning too, I just have to remove some SPS I have on the sand then it will look great!!


----------



## deeznutz

Looks good as always Alex.

-dan


----------



## explor3r

deeznutz said:


> Looks good as always Alex.
> 
> -dan


Thanks Dan


----------



## explor3r

Update... I have been battling some type of green slime algae very thick but so far has not affected corals it was on the sand now is all over the rocks too, it takes me very long time to keep it clean and under control. I know eventually if I dedicate more time it will go away.
I think I been not dedicating as much time to my tank as I used to but now I will get busy..The Reef is not going to maintain itself in a tank.

I don't have much fish and the ones I have been with me for at least 3 years some 5 like the yellow tang that never wanted to grow, also "DAVE" that big ass clown is almost bigger than my tangs lol..

Some shots from this week...


----------



## mmatt

I've been having the same battle for a handful of months now. Sand and rock. Sivons off. But just comes back. I seem to be winning the battle at the moment. It almost seems like some cyano algae. Any die off???I know I had quite a bit and I feel like that might have to do with it.


----------



## explor3r

mmatt said:


> I've been having the same battle for a handful of months now. Sand and rock. Sivons off. But just comes back. I seem to be winning the battle at the moment. It almost seems like some cyano algae. Any die off???I know I had quite a bit and I feel like that might have to do with it.


Mmatt nothing has die off, it keep coming but with frequent water changes seems to be going away slowly


----------



## noy

great tank/photos! 
If it isn't cyano - a small urchin may speed up making it go away. Urchins chew through algae on rockwork like there is no tomorrow. Just keep in mind they eat coraline algae too.


----------



## explor3r

noy said:


> great tank/photos!
> If it isn't cyano - a small urchin may speed up making it go away. Urchins chew through algae on rockwork like there is no tomorrow. Just keep in mind they eat coraline algae too.


Thanks for the tip I have one in my frag tank I will transfer it and see..


----------



## explor3r

Got some close up shots going on today with just blues and Reefbrites...









































[QUOTE







[/QUOTE]


----------



## explor3r

More..


----------



## fesso clown

Holy Shit!!


----------



## altcharacter

Jeff I think we should make a road trip dude!!!


----------



## fesso clown

altcharacter said:


> Jeff I think we should make a road trip dude!!!


Absolutely, when do you want to go to Hamilton to see Bigshow?


----------



## 12273

explor3r said:


> Got some close up shots going on today with just blues and Reefbrites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE























































[/QUOTE]

Awesome stuff Alex ! How have you been ?!? It's been a while!

The third pic down...... Lol. Nuff said 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> Holy Shit!!


 So whats new with you...



altcharacter said:


> Jeff I think we should make a road trip dude!!!


I think he wants to touch u Jeff with the excuse Road trip..be careful

Awesome stuff Alex ! How have you been ?!? It's been a while!

The third pic down...... Lol. Nuff said 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hey man long time for sure, I'm ok everything prefect what about you.
Omg yes that piece has not grown at all only colour up but I been gone so many times I was neglecting the tank...
Hope to see you round one day...


----------



## 12273

Hey Alex!!! Things are good. Got a little one now!!! Love of my life . She's the best !!!

No like I mean the shape LOL. I got my mind in the gutter.

Your tank is so awesome. I love it. I'll have to swing by and get some random coral 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r said:


> Got some close up shots going on today with just blues and Reefbrites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this one called? FC Peach Knob?


----------



## explor3r

aquaman1 said:


> Hey Alex!!! Things are good. Got a little one now!!! Love of my life . She's the best !!!
> 
> No like I mean the shape LOL. I got my mind in the gutter.
> 
> Your tank is so awesome. I love it. I'll have to swing by and get some random coral
> 
> Thats is great bud I hope to see you around but just to give u heads up Im going away next week for 2 weeks so before or after
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





fesso clown said:


> explor3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some close up shots going on today with just blues and Reefbrites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's this one called? FC Peach Knob?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I see what your dirty mind sees....Thats call orange pecker
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikeylikes

explor3r said:


> fesso clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I see what your dirty mind sees....Thats call orange pecker
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao ...
Click to expand...


----------



## fesso clown

explor3r said:


> fesso clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I see what your dirty mind sees....Thats call orange pecker
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE to put that image on your business cards. Actually All of your promotional material. Imaging going into a fragshow and seeing a giant poster over the FragCave table. You'd bring all the boys to the yard! '
Click to expand...


----------



## explor3r

fesso clown said:


> explor3r said:
> 
> 
> 
> You HAVE to put that image on your business cards. Actually All of your promotional material. Imaging going into a fragshow and seeing a giant poster over the FragCave table. You'd bring all the boys to the yard! '
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahha for sure and all the girls I would say
Click to expand...


----------



## 12273

On the website under your "hard corals" section ha ha ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neomaxmaya

Man I'm new to the hobby....my 20G tank is still 3 months old....but after seeing your pics, I got depression!!!
Hopefully one day will get your level!
Awesome tank though!
Neo


----------



## explor3r

Neomaxmaya said:


> Man I'm new to the hobby....my 20G tank is still 3 months old....but after seeing your pics, I got depression!!!
> Hopefully one day will get your level!
> Awesome tank though!
> Neo


Neo thanks and welcome to the salty side I also started with a 20g tank and here Im. GTAA is a great community so you are in the right place in case you have a question or need help, transform that depression into motivation and you will do just fine.
Thanks again and enjoy


----------



## kookie_guy

It would also make a good ad for condoms. Wrap it up if you DON'T want it looking like that, lol.


----------



## Neomaxmaya

A question that you may have answered already but I couldn't find it in the 50 pages thread!
What camera you use to take your images? and what parameters you set it at?ISO, Shutter, etc...
Thanks.


----------



## 12273

Hey there neo. Depending on what camera lens you're using many factor will play a roll in a good shot. 

It will take some tweaking so be prepared. Your lighting and ambient lighting will have a effect. For easier results try when light on and there is sufficient ambient light. 

If you slow down shutter to let more light in you'll end up with blurry fish and blurry coral. Too fast and you'll end up with dark photos. To maintain higher quality also keep the ISO below 800 in my opinion . 

If you have a higher end camera try auto first and look at the display to see what camera thinks is best. From there keep those setting in mind and go to manual mode and fine tune those settings to what you want. 

Portrait and macro lenses should work fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

I think is time for an update....
The battle with the algae is almost over just 5 percent left and tank is looking great again, I managed to get my bird wrasse out the tank and now I can introduce invert to help me clean and maintain the system.
Unfortunally my "Fancy" refugium LEAKED just before 1 year and I was force to get cancel it before something really bad happens so now im running 2 GFO and I have no refugium but not negative effects. except that builder refused to fix it since "he was already losing money" go figure...


----------



## duckhams

Im shocked to hear that 'that builder' wouldn't fix it. That's terrifying when it comes to a tank builder, especially on such a small thing like a 'fuge. What would happen if it was a display tank!? Doesn't 'that builder' offer a warranty with his work?


----------



## tom g

*Hello*

Hey there Alex. . Looking good.. I heard the builder is no longer building tanks ... got to love these superhero builders who dissappear...I think it's time to build a nice algebra turf scrubber. . Pretty simple to build and have read that some people have had great luck with them .good luck on the algae. 
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## fesso clown

What a shame about the fuge. You'd think that builder would stand behind his products because he sure fucking charges *PRIMO* prices for his *REEF* products made from *ACRYLICS*.

My Orange Passion is looking exactly like yours there, very light, almost white with blue tips. Your polyps are also not quite Orange either eh?


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> Im shocked to hear that 'that builder' wouldn't fix it. That's terrifying when it comes to a tank builder, especially on such a small thing like a 'fuge. What would happen if it was a display tank!? Doesn't 'that builder' offer a warranty with his work?


Hi Elliot at the beginning he seemed worry and offered to fix it even to make me a new one, however after weeks of waiting just did not happen...


----------



## duckhams

explor3r said:


> Hi Elliot at the beginning he seemed worry and offered to fix it even to make me a new one, however after weeks of waiting just did not happen...


That's a shame. But on a more positive note, your sps are looking awesome! Nice work Alex, you have a really impressive collection.


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Sorry to hear about your refugium, tough they were a good company. Guess I am not getting my sump from them. Thanks for keeping us informed.

Like Duckhams said "at least you sps look awesome". 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## explor3r

tom g said:


> Hey there Alex. . Looking good.. I heard the builder is no longer building tanks ... got to love these superhero builders who dissappear...I think it's time to build a nice algebra turf scrubber. . Pretty simple to build and have read that some people have had great luck with them .good luck on the algae.
> Cheers
> Tom


Hi Tom thanks I kept the rutine of water changes and that was the best fix for the algae, took a while but is under control....



fesso clown said:


> What a shame about the fuge. You'd think that builder would stand behind his products because he sure fucking charges *PRIMO* prices for his *REEF* products made from *ACRYLICS*.
> 
> My Orange Passion is looking exactly like yours there, very light, almost white with blue tips. Your polyps are also not quite Orange either eh?


Lol I love the way you say things got me laughing really bad on this one..
I don't like to throw dirty water on anyone but everything has a line, once you cross that line then don't say anything......
This refugium cost me $450 as I mention before builder offered to take care of it after a week of waiting on him he says he will get a Big Als glass tank drill it and give it to me.....what.........? I could of that done that and it would cost me only $60...so I refused and I want what I paid for....the answer I got....Im already losing because u paid pretty much for cost..Then I said f...it don't want to talk to u anymore and lets leve things like that...
I explain this situation because is my way of saying.. Thats not right 
Everyone take your on conclusions and move on.....
Jeff exactly I think is too high but I like the way it looks different than everyone, The polyps start getting more orange lately but i would say is now a yellow passion
Cheers!!!


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> That's a shame. But on a more positive note, your sps are looking awesome! Nice work Alex, you have a really impressive collection.


Thats right Elliot thats the focus, thanks



Cichlidrookie said:


> Sorry to hear about your refugium, tough they were a good company. Guess I am not getting my sump from them. Thanks for keeping us informed.
> 
> Like Duckhams said "at least you sps look awesome".
> Thanks for the update.


It is ok looking at the positive side of things now I have lots of room under my stand for other things, Thanks


----------



## explor3r

Few more.. 
This is my White Bonsai


----------



## fury165

explor3r said:


> This refugium cost me $450 as I mention before builder offered to take care of it after a week of waiting on him he says he will get a Big Als glass tank drill it and give it to me.....what.........? I could of that done that and it would cost me only $60...so I refused and I want what I paid for....the answer I got....Im already losing because u paid pretty much for cost..Then I said f...it don't want to talk to u anymore and lets leve things like that...
> I explain this situation because is my way of saying.. Thats not right
> Everyone take your on conclusions and move on.....
> Jeff exactly I think is too high but I like the way it looks different than everyone, The polyps start getting more orange lately but i would say is now a yellow passion
> Cheers!!!


Say what????? That is absolutely disappointing and unacceptable. I second Jeff's comment..look if you are going to sell yourself as the "Premium" tank manufacturer, it extends past the build and into aftercare. Well, guess it no longer matters to him since I heard he is out of the business and onto other "luxury items".


----------



## Flexin5

fesso clown said:


> What a shame about the fuge. You'd think that builder would stand behind his products because he sure fucking charges *PRIMO* prices for his *REEF* products made from *ACRYLICS*.
> 
> My Orange Passion is looking exactly like yours there, very light, almost white with blue tips. Your polyps are also not quite Orange either eh?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Patwa

fesso clown said:


> What a shame about the fuge. You'd think that builder would stand behind his products because he sure fucking charges *PRIMO* prices for his *REEF* products made from *ACRYLICS*.


remind me to never piss you off....i did it once...am glad you took it easier on me than you did this guy lol


----------



## explor3r

Patwa said:


> remind me to never piss you off....i did it once...am glad you took it easier on me than you did this guy lol


Too funny isn't it?


----------



## goobafish

Got to take some shots at Alex's today, and grabbed a couple frags .


----------



## explor3r

Thanks for the pictures David and enjoy the frags


----------



## explor3r

Zoa garden update..








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## explor3r

More..







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

explor3r said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Hi Alex! What is that piece?


----------



## notclear

^ Probably it is my Pink Matrix piece. Even if it is not, it is a very beautiful piece


----------



## Piscolero

Good morning.. Do you have a store or private? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Hi Alex! What is that piece?





notclear said:


> ^ Probably it is my Pink Matrix piece. Even if it is not, it is a very beautiful piece


Albert is right it used to be his pink matrix but it has changed a lot, it is a beautiful piece even better in person...



Piscolero said:


> Good morning.. Do you have a store or private?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Good morning you can pm if u interested in anything, Im also FragCave I just don't advertise a lot and no much on my site compare to what I have at home..


----------



## Jiinx

So nice to see an update from you, Alex! Your zoa garden and sps are looking amazing  Hope you're getting some sleep! :


----------



## notclear

explor3r said:


> Albert is right it used to be his pink matrix but it has changed a lot, it is a beautiful piece even better in person...


Definitely better looking than the original and even a lot better looking than my colony in my display. Wonder what is the secret? Do you place it in mid level? Mine is at the top and has lost the green colour.


----------



## explor3r

Jiinx said:


> So nice to see an update from you, Alex! Your zoa garden and sps are looking amazing  Hope you're getting some sleep! :


Hi Sarah thanks we need an update on yours too, I will load some sps shots soon.
Sleep you know how it is lol...



notclear said:


> Definitely better looking than the original and even a lot better looking than my colony in my display. Wonder what is the secret? Do you place it in mid level? Mine is at the top and has lost the green colour.


Albert I have mine on top I have to admit the colours in person are unbelievable initially the base was green now turning into yellow.
I will post pic of a frag I made from that piece you will see how different but nice it is...


----------



## explor3r

Here it is..








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## notclear

It does look different, thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## explor3r

Other sps grown from 1" frags








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## conix67

Great job and amazing colors! Raising SPS frags to full size colonies is every reefer's dream. Thanks for showing what can be done with small frags!


----------



## explor3r

conix67 said:


> Great job and amazing colors! Raising SPS frags to full size colonies is every reefer's dream. Thanks for showing what can be done with small frags!


Thank you Yuri it feels great when they become colonies I love it!!!


----------



## duckhams

We need a forum button that adds a little crown to your handle, or a sign to your avatar that says "SPS King". I'd click it.


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> We need a forum button that adds a little crown to your handle, or a sign to your avatar that says "SPS King". I'd click it.


Thank you Elliot I was really thinking in only adding SPS to my tank but LPS and Zoas are too nice not to have them.
I miss the grace of having more Euphyllia in my tank and Im finding myself liking Lobos a lot specially Aussie ones.
I go away often and thats seems to be an issue for me for having a dominated SPS tank however when I comeback I try to spend as much time as I can in my systems to get them running properly.
I will be adding more fish to my tank very soon I only have a few for the last 2 years I think that will have a benefit for my SPS...
Cheers!!


----------



## duckhams

Sounds like a plan Alex, Im digging lobo's right now too. I just don't have the room for them. What sort of fish are you planning to add?


----------



## explor3r

duckhams said:


> Sounds like a plan Alex, Im digging lobo's right now too. I just don't have the room for them. What sort of fish are you planning to add?


Well I`m not a fish guy meaning I won't spend lots of money on a fish but I would in a coral...Anyhow I like schooling fish or fish that do something like eat algae, stir the sand etc etc so I have in mind a big fish that can be my show fish and a group of anthers just to give it a try.
I think Im going to put a lid so I can get fish that jump like a Long nose hawk which I love and few wrasses.... Any suggestions?


----------



## duckhams

explor3r said:


> Well I`m not a fish guy meaning I won't spend lots of money on a fish but I would in a coral...Anyhow I like schooling fish or fish that do something like eat algae, stir the sand etc etc so I have in mind a big fish that can be my show fish and a group of anthers just to give it a try.
> I think Im going to put a lid so I can get fish that jump like a Long nose hawk which I love and few wrasses.... Any suggestions?


Loads! Lol! But I like the sound of your plan. Wrasses are my jam, so any halichoeres is a fav, but given the size of your tank, you have lots and lots of options.


----------



## Patwa

explor3r said:


> Well I`m not a fish guy meaning I won't spend lots of money on a fish but I would in a coral...Anyhow I like schooling fish or fish that do something like eat algae, stir the sand etc etc so I have in mind a big fish that can be my show fish and a group of anthers just to give it a try.
> I think Im going to put a lid so I can get fish that jump like a Long nose hawk which I love and few wrasses.... Any suggestions?


Same here, dude  LOVE my corals! fish, not so much haha. I do enjoy schooling fish a lot though. I'm down to *one* last threadfin cardinal after starting with 10 about 3 years ago....when he kicks the bucket, i'm getting like 10-15 banggais!

I REALLY want to get into the super ornate wrasses, especially a colourful stud with a harem of girly wrasses ...won't do it now with such a high risk of them jumping...i'd cry.

Re: lid: let me know how that goes for you and what you decide for your tank, coz chances are i'm going to copy you


----------



## explor3r

Patwa said:


> Same here, dude  LOVE my corals! fish, not so much haha. I do enjoy schooling fish a lot though. I'm down to *one* last threadfin cardinal after starting with 10 about 3 years ago....when he kicks the bucket, i'm getting like 10-15 banggais!
> 
> I REALLY want to get into the super ornate wrasses, especially a colourful stud with a harem of girly wrasses ...won't do it now with such a high risk of them jumping...i'd cry.
> 
> Re: lid: let me know how that goes for you and what you decide for your tank, coz chances are i'm going to copy you


I have a soft spot for wrasses too but lid will have to take place first...
Ill will post pictures once I get it done just don't know when that is going to happen lol 3 years now and I never finished my stand....


----------

